# Spiele: Die Emanzipation weiblicher Protagonisten - Umfrage: Begrüßenswert oder überflüssig?



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele: Die Emanzipation weiblicher Protagonisten - Umfrage: Begrüßenswert oder überflüssig?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele: Die Emanzipation weiblicher Protagonisten - Umfrage: Begrüßenswert oder überflüssig?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Juli 2015)

Mir persönlich wäre eine Auswahl lieber, da ich mich je nach Genre doch eher schwer damit tue, einen weiblichen Charakter zu spielen. Besonders bei actionlastigen Spielen, wo ein Bösewicht nach dem anderen verdroschen / abgeknallt wird und die Spielfigur ständig alles "cool" kommentieren muss, komme ich nicht auf weibliche Charaktere klar. 

Bei Edna bricht aus und Harvey's New Eyes war es wiederum kein Problem für mich. Auch die Klitschko Freundin in Until Dawn wäre kein Problem. Bei Horizon: Zero Dawn wiederum gefällt es mir nicht, Tomb Raider z.B. war auch noch nie meins. Bei World of Warcraft hat es mich zwar nie gestört, auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber männliche Charaktere gespielt hätte. Die männlichen Orks und Menschen hatten aber Animationen wie eine Schippe Mist und wirkten auch sonst eher klotzartig.

Ich schätze mal, es kommt bei mir immer auf den Einzelfall an, ein weiblicher Bruce Willis geht aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Emke (13. Juli 2015)

Es sollte mehr geben, aber im Prinzip ist es mir egal. Die Entwickler sollten sich auf gutes Gameplay konzentriere und nicht lang überlegen ob die Heldenperson oben oder unten eine Wölbung hat


----------



## zMike (13. Juli 2015)

Was soll immer dieses Geweine und diese Angst. Männliche Charactere sind doch nicht ausgefeilter bzw. realistischer dargestellt. Last den Leuten einfach eine Wahl ausser es ist storymässig nicht anders möglich. Fertig, alle glücklich.

kleiner Joke am Rande, ich hätte Lollipop Chainsaw nicht gespielt, wäre Juliet nen Typ gewesen


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2015)

Ob männlich, weiblich oder eine lila Kuh, es ist einfach egal. Der Protagonist muß zum Spiel, Story passen und die Aussage und die Geschichte transportieren können. Das andere sind irgendwelche Hirngespenste, von Leuten, die mit ihrem Umfeld nicht zurecht kommen.
Stört in Büchern ja auch keinen wenn die Geschichte stimmig ist. "Ronja, die Räubertochter" hätte ich mir mit nem männlichen Charakter (so wie sie geschrieben ist) nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

Wann genau hatte die Videospielbranche Angst vor weiblichen Protagonisten? Mir kommt es eher so vor,  hier wird von einem Problem geredet, dass es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Wann genau hatte die Videospielbranche Angst vor weiblichen Protagonisten?



Noch immer? 
Wenn ich mir die Reaktionen der Publisher auf Life is Strange und die Zweifel von Sony an Horizon so anschaue.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Noch immer?
> Wenn ich mir die Reaktionen der Publisher auf Life is Strange und die Zweifel von Sony an Horizon so anschaue.


Vielleicht nicht eher, erst jetzt? Dieses Thema wurde vorher nie angesprochen, aber jetzt wo Spiele von Frauenrechtsaktivitisten ins Speerfrauer genommen werden, stürzen sich Medien auf dieses Thema und dadurch entsteht ein Problem, dass es vorher gar nicht gab. Und dann werden Spielehersteller mit Fragen dazu beworfen und müssen sich dazu äußern. Ist dann verständlich, dass sie sich Sorgen machen, falls vielleicht einer dieser Frauenrechtsaktivisten sich auf ihr Spiel stürzen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht eher, erst jetzt?



Klar ist es heute mehr in der Öffentlichkeit, aber das Problem gibt es imo schon immer.
Oder würdest du sagen es gab früher mehr Spiele mit weiblichen Protagonisten?
Ich denke es war eher das Gegenteil.
Abseits von Lara, Samus und Cate Archer kann man die Heldinnen der 90er und 2000er Jahre doch an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## solidus246 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich finde gerade mit weiblichen Protagonisten ist es eher möglich, eine Geschichte zu erzählen die eine immense Atmosphäre erzeugt in die man sich sehr gut hineinversetzen kann. Es gibt abertausende Spiele mit Männern. Das Frauen nun endlich mal mehr beachtung, ausser Tomb Raider bekommen finde ich sehr begrüßenswert. Siehe Spiele wie Life is Strange. Ich glaube, dass das Spiel an sich nicht soooo toll mit einem männlichen Charakter funktioniert hätte. Vielleicht finde ich Frauen auch einfach nur toll


----------



## zMike (13. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich nenne hier mal Gianna Sisters, ChunLi, Konoko von Oni, Prinzessin Peach und Kasumi von Dead or Alive. gabs auch damals schon.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht eher, erst jetzt? Dieses Thema wurde vorher nie angesprochen



also wer meint das sich das erst jetzt zu zutragen würde lebt schon unterm Stein, ernsthaft!
Erstens war es jetzt dafür auch schon bei Remember Me und Außerhalb davon muss man doch nur mal einen Blick in die Filmbranche schauen, wie viele Superheldinnen kennst du die einen Film bekommen haben und einen Nachfolger hatten?
Überhaupt, wie viele Heldinnen vom Format Ellen Ripley gibt es überhaupt? Im Vergleich zu den ganzen anderen kannste die doch an der Hand abzählen

Eher muss man ernsthaft sagen, das viele eher Scheuklappen aufhaben und sich nie ernsthaft mit dem Thema mal näher beschäftigt haben und vielleicht so die mickrige Anzahl an Gallionsfiguren anführen und gerne ignorieren, wie die andere Seite, diese Übermacht an Helden aussieht 
*slowclap* Wow, toll das du nach suchen 5 gefunden hast, macht ja nichts das es auf der anderen seite vielleicht eher 50 sind und es fraglich ist wie viele Probleme es gab die 5 durchzuboxen oder wie viele der anderen 50 vielleicht im ersten Pitch garnicht männlich waren. Ne ne, das ist eine lächerliche Art den Missstand zu rechtfertigen!

Um noch mal auf die Superheldenfilme zurückzukommen, das mit den Nachfolgern ist nicht ohne Grund angesprochen worden, denn da wird für ein Grottigen Film gerne als Ausrede genommen, das es ja eine Frau war die Protagonistin war und der deswegen nicht geschaut wurde, nicht etwa weil das Drehbuch scheiße war und die Schauspielerin nicht nur wegen ihre Möppies gecastet wurde. Und wie viele Jahre nach Supergirl gab es dann keine Superheldinnen? Selbst Heute leidet man noch unter Catwoman und Elektra.
Würde man die gleiche Formel auf die Männer anwenden gäb es keine Superheldenfilme nach so den teils Unteriridischen Krams der Neunziger, da braucht es schon so einen Hammer wie einen Joel Schumacher und sein Batman um den Kahn zum kentern zu bringen um erstmal auf Jahre das Genre zu vergiften.

Und das gleiche ist es bei Spielen und das eigentlich auch nur, weil manche einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass deren Demografie zu 50% weiblich ist und bei manchen darf man auch von latentem mysogonismus sprechen, wie der eine Nobelpreisträger der gemeint hat das Frauen keine Kritik vertragen können und dann nur 48h Ausgehalten hat 
Oder bei manchem Lappen der eine dumme Meinung zu Gone Home abgibt wegen der Erzählerin und der Spielfigur, die bei dem Spiel nun auch nichtmal von Belang ist

Ach ja, ich hab Shepard genommen, Matthias wird wissen warum


----------



## Sanador (13. Juli 2015)

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es mal mehr weibliche Antagonisten gibt.
Bei Gleichberechtigung sollte man Frauen genauso in Shootern als "Kanonenfutter verheizen" wie beim männlichen Pendant.
Oder gibt es in Far Cry 4 feindliche Soldatinnen oder bekämpft man in Tomb Raider 2013 auch Inselbewohnerinnen?


----------



## Triplezer0 (13. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn es mal mehr weibliche Antagonisten gibt.
> Bei Gleichberechtigung sollte man Frauen genauso in Shootern als "Kanonenfutter verheizen" wie beim männlichen Pendant.
> Oder gibt es in Far Cry 4 feindliche Soldatinnen oder bekämpft man in Tomb Raider 2013 auch Inselbewohnerinnen?



Sehe ich auch so, gerne mehr weibliche Charaktere ,aber wenn dann schon richtig.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2015)

Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig wumpe ob ich in einem Spiel nun einen Mann oder ne Frau spiele, wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, da sollte so ein klischeedenken doch wohl der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 4.  Wenn ich die Wahl habe, entscheide ich mich eher für...
> O  einen männlichen Charakter.
> O  einen weiblichen Charakter.


... und ich bin raus.
Das kann ich nämlich gar nicht generell beantworten.  Es kommt ganz darauf an, welches Spiel, welche Rolle der Protagonist ausfüllt und wie die grafische und generelle Charaktergestaltung gelungen ist.

Beispielsweise haben die männlichen Charaktere in WoW derart vom Testeron aufgepimpte Arme, daß das lediglich bei den Tauren glaubhaft ist. Alle anderen (vor allem sowas wie Menschen Magier mit baumstammdicken Armen) sind in meinen Augen klotzhäßlich gestaltet. Daher habe ich da hauptsächlich weibliche Charaktere.

Bei _Mass Effect _hatte ich mich auch mal an einem männlichen Shepherd versucht, aber das war auch eher ein Klotz  und die weibliche Version paßte eh besser zur Synchronstimme.

Viel wichtiger als das Geschlecht ist in meinen Augen die Glaubwürdigkeit des *gesamten *Charakters, seine nachvollziehbare Motivation und Handlungen.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (13. Juli 2015)

*Sollten Rollenspieler eine Rollespielen !?*

RPG`s hin oder her ich finde zu selten werden weibliche Protagonisten Konsequent umgesetzt.
Immer wieder tauchen die selben klischees und stereotypen auf wen es um die Darstellung des weiblichen Geschlechts in Spielen geht (meist naiv,sexy aussehend und vollbusig).

Doch auch taffe gut umgesetze Heldinnen gibt es ,ich schaue ganz unschuldig in Richtung Max (Life is Strange) oder Ellie (The Last of US).
Ich spiele gerne weibliche Charaktere ! Warum ? Ich tues einfach gerne vielleicht GERADE weil es "Mangelware" ist.Diese Sexismus Debatte von wegem lieber einem weiblichen char auf den hintern
glotzen halte ich für totalen Blödsinn.Ich für meinen Teil habe ein gesundes Sexual und Sozialleben und habe derlei dinge nicht nötig.

Ich fühle mit einem Weiblichen Protagonist einfach mehr Atmosphäre und mich eben einen ticken verletzlicher,angreifbarer als der X-ste Rambo verschnitt, mit immer dem selben Macho lächeln und aus den 
80`er stibitzten One-Linern....
Man sollte nie vergessen das Spiele in erster Linie spaß machen sollten wer keinen weiblichen Char spielen möchte muss da ja nicht ! Doch wer es eben tun will sollte man eben auch gewähren lassen.

Also frei nach dem Motto leben und leben lassen.....sage ich meiner nächsten Protagonistin: "Schau mir in die Augen kleines"


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2015)

Mir ist das völlig wurst, ob ein Charakter im Spiel männlich oder weiblich ist. Die Persönlichkeit muss einfach glaubwürdig sein und zur Geschichte passen.
Ich hätte zum Beispiel kein Problem damit, wenn CD Projekt irgendwann einen Witcher Ableger machen würde, in dem man mit Triss oder Yennefer spielt und die Geschichte(n) aus ihren Augen erlebt. Warum nicht?

Edit: Eins sollte man aber definitiv NIE machen, wenn Charaktere im Nachfolger dann plötzlich das Geschlecht wechseln. Wenn z.B. aus einem Thor, einem germanisch/nordischen Gott plötzlich eine Frau wird. Das ist völlig Banane und total unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2015)

Ich für mein Teil liebe weibliche Charaktere in Videospielen. Mein allererstes aufeinandertreffen war Rynn aus Drakan und natürlich Lara. Was habe ich mich dammals gefreut... Aber auch Cate Archer war ein toller und interessanter Charakter. Momentan bin ich immernoch mit Max aus Life is Strange in Love. Und Meine Nillin möchte ich auch nicht missen. Hach... ich Liebe Frauen in Videospielen. Gibt nix schöneres.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Edit: Eins sollte man aber definitiv NIE machen, wenn Charaktere im Nachfolger dann plötzlich das Geschlecht wechseln. Wenn z.B. aus einem Thor, einem germanisch/nordischen Gott plötzlich eine Frau wird. Das ist völlig Banane und total unglaubwürdig.



Dann schau dir Ghostbusters 3 nicht an ^^


----------



## RobinNyan (13. Juli 2015)

mir ists egal, solange der charakter gut dargestellt wird. Lightning in ff13 war genial


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. aus einem Thor, einem germanisch/nordischen Gott plötzlich eine Frau wird. Das ist völlig Banane und total unglaubwürdig.



Dann bist du von Marvel wohl enttäuscht, die haben nämlich genau das gemacht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Juli 2015)

> 13.07.2015 um 15:00 Uhr: Langsam, sehr langsam löst sich die Videospiel-Industrie von ihrer Angst vor weiblichen Protagonisten.



Stünde da nicht das Datum, würde ich denken, ich lese einen archiv-Artikel. Wir haben 2015. Vor ~20 Jahren erschien das erste Tomb Raider. Seitdem: Frauen, wohin das Auge reicht. Will mich nicht beschweren, aber ich bin inzwischen dankbar, wenn sich ein Entwickler traut, zur Abwechslung einen Mann als Protagonisten zu wählen!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich bleibt man(n) bei "R*" auf Testosteron


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann bist du von Marvel wohl enttäuscht, die haben nämlich genau das gemacht.



Aber nur im Comic den ein Bruchteil der Kinoschauer gesehen haben 
Thor ist ja eh Metrosexuell - bei dem langen glänzenden haaren und co ^^


Ich wähle wenn möglich bei Spielen einen weiblichen Char weil die Männer meist als Anabolika Missbraucher gezeigt werden und ein weiblicher char von hinten schöner anzusehen ist als ein männlicher char


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dann bist du von Marvel wohl enttäuscht, die haben nämlich genau das gemacht.



Jap, genau. Da schüttele ich immer noch mit dem Kopf.
Stattdessen hätte man ja irgendwie eine neue weibliche Gottheit erfinden können, mit eigenem Namen, eigener Identität und Fähigkeiten.
Aber so finde ich das einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## MrFob (13. Juli 2015)

Bei der Umfrage haette man die Frage, welchen Charakter man spielt, wenn man die Wahl hat etwas mehr ausfuehren sollen. Zum Beispiel spiele ich im ersten Durchlauf meistens einen maennlichen Protagonisten, im zweiten dann aber als weiblicher Charakter. Die Wahl zu haben erhoeht mMn den Wiederspielwert.

Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass es in der Liste mit den Namen keine Charaktere gibt, bei denen man die Wahl hatte. War das beabsichtigt? Habe jetzt mal den weiblichen Commander Shepard selbst hinzugefuegt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Juli 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt zu haben: Fehlt in der Liste nicht Commander Shepard?


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Oder wenn ein Weisser Superheld für die Qoute plötzlich schwarz wird wie zum bsp Die Menschliche Fackel, Captain America oder spiderman ^^

Weiblicher Thor sieht wenigstens noch cool aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2015)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt zu haben: Fehlt in der Liste nicht Commander Shepard?



nein, auch wenn Shepard eigentlich eine Frau war in der Planung, man kann halt immer auswählen#
deswegen fallen auch alle anderen RPGs mit freier Wahl raus, so ähnlich wie in Fable 2/3


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2015)

Für Fans von weiblichen ProtagonistInnen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ancalagonz (13. Juli 2015)

Naja. Weibliche Charaktere gab es schon immer. Besonders in RPGs. In action Spielen und Quests gibt es auch eigentlich genug Frauen. Was aber jetzt passiert, dass ist nur dummer Feminismus. Man will noch mehr Frauen in Hauptrollen! Wieso? Weil wir in 21. Jahrhundert leben und mal überall eine Frauenquote einführen will - egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Siehe Tatort: wie viele Hauptkommissarinnen gibt es dort? Unmenge. Wie viele gibt es in Deutschland in Wirklichkeit? KEINE EINZIGE. Das selbe gilt auch für Spiele. In Spiele gibt es eigentlich bereits jetzt viel mehr Frauen in Kampfrollen, als es in realer Welt gibt. Die meisten Soldaten sind nun mal eben Männer. Ein CoD mit einer Frau in Hauptrolle macht nun mal sehr wenig Sinn(nicht dass es sonst realistisch oder logisch wäre, aber egal). Man sollte nicht Frauen in Spiele einfügen nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Man sollte es nur tun, wenn es von setting her Sinn macht.

P.S. Noch etwas über hineinversetzen in weibliche Charaktere. Ich habe kein Problem mich in z.B. Lara oder Ciri hineinzuversetzen um mich mit ihr zu assoziieren. Aber sorry, bei der Heldin von Life is Strange geht es für mich einfach nicht. Ein weibliches Teenager und dazu noch ein Emo... das ist einfach zu viel des guten für mich.


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, auch wenn Shepard eigentlich eine Frau war in der Planung, man kann halt immer auswählen#
> deswegen fallen auch alle anderen RPGs mit freier Wahl raus, so ähnlich wie in Fable 2/3



Ok, alles klar


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für Fans von weiblichen ProtagonistInnen:



Das verstösst bestimmt gegen die Genfer Konvention bezüglich massenvernichtungswaffen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Juli 2015)

ancalagonz schrieb:


> und dazu noch ein Emo



Sorry, aber wer Max als Emo bezeichnet, hat sich nicht mit dem Spiel befasst.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

ancalagonz schrieb:


> Aber sorry, bei der Heldin von Life is Strange geht es für mich einfach nicht. Ein weibliches Teenager und dazu noch ein Emo... das ist einfach zu viel des guten für mich.



Max ist introventiert aber kein Emo


----------



## ancalagonz (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer Max als Emo bezeichnet, hat sich nicht mit dem Spiel befasst.


Sich befasst? Habe ich nicht. Bloß die erste Episode gespielt. Ich kenne mich nicht mit den Subculturen aus, deswegen nenne ich alle jammernde Mädels(und Jungs) Emos.


----------



## belakor602 (13. Juli 2015)

Naja dass mit den Hälfte weiblichen Spielenr stimmt nicht ganz so.
Ja ca die Hälfte aller Gamer sind Frauen, aber bei weitem nicht gleichmäßig über die Genres verteilt. In den "Core-Games" von denen wir üblicherweise sprechen kann man eher von ca 25% reden, wenn nicht weniger. 
Source: https://archive.is/WPPon

Aber das ist noch lange kein Grund weibliche Protagonisten nicht zu haben, denn das mit dem "nicht einfühlen können" kapiere ich auch gar nicht. 
Aber gut mir ist es  allgemein eher wurscht wer oder was der Hauptcharakter ist. Ich sehe es eigentlich genauso wie Emke.



Emke schrieb:


> Es sollte mehr geben, aber im Prinzip ist es mir egal. Die Entwickler sollten sich auf gutes Gameplay konzentriere und nicht lang überlegen ob die Heldenperson oben oder unten eine Wölbung hat



Ich würde es sogar noch weiter treiben und behaupten dass mir wurscht ob es sich beim Hauptcharacter um eine Person, ein Tier oder ein Objekt handelt.


----------



## billy336 (13. Juli 2015)

wenn ich die Wahl habe, wähle ich grundsätzlich einen männlichen Charakter (wow, Mass effect usw.) weil ich selber ein Kerl bin und mich mit meiner Figur indentifizieren möchte. Wenn ich meinen Charakter selbst gestalten kann (Elder scrolls) gestalte ich ihn, dass er vom Typ her ein klein wenig mich wiederspiegelt.
Ich will keine alte Debatte aufrollen, erstelle mir wenn möglich aber keinen schwarzen oder Asiaten, da ich mich damit nicht so gut identifizieren kann. Das hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun. Im Gegenteil, GTA San Andreas hat mich nicht gestört CJ zu spielen und Sleeping Dogs auch nicht den Chinesen. Bloss wenn ich die Wahl hab, soll er mir möglichst ähneln.
Spiele wie Tomb Raider z.b. mag ich auch gerne und es stört mich überhaupt nicht Lara zu spielen weil eben die ganze Story auf nen weiblichen Charakter zugeschnitten ist.


----------



## Desotho (13. Juli 2015)

Ich gebe zwar zu, dass ich an für sich nichts gegen die klischeehafte Umsetzung von weiblichen Charakteren habe, aber es muss auch wirklich nicht immer so sein.  Abwechslung ftw.


----------



## Panth (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn ein Spieledesigner sagt: Ich habe Story A und da passt besser eine Frau als Protagonistin, habe ich damit 0 Probleme! Womit ich ein Problem habe ist Standards anzusetzen, die andere Kulturen nicht mal diskutieren. Skyforge ... Ich seh nur Top-Models rumlaufen, Asia-Spiele, Ich seh nur Top-Models rumlaufen ... denkt ihr es gibt da eine ernsthafte Diskussion? Nein, weil es keinen juckt. Hier ist der Feminismus so weit, dass er uns dazu zwingen will, eine Protagonistin zu nehmen, die der Durchschnittsmasse an männlichen Spielern nicht mehr gefällt. Tut mir Leid, da auch einen kleinen Seitenhieb an 4players: Ein Zitat aus einem Video: "Wieso sind die Frauen nicht einfach mal hässlich, das wäre doch viel interessanter." Wieso hat Kratos nicht eine hübsche Bierplautze und warum sieht mein WoW-Raid (ingame) nicht wie ein Kölner-Jecken-Stammtisch aus? Das wäre doch viel interessanter! Jeder Designer soll es machen wie er will und die Masse entscheidet ob sie sein Spiel kauft. Jeder Einfluss von Außen ist einfach nur dreist, sry da hab ich ne Gradlinige Meinung. Und ja wenn Bayonetta plötzlich flachbrüstig wird, gedrungen und hässlich, dann werde ich mir keinen Serienteil mehr holen.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Klar ist es heute mehr in der Öffentlichkeit, aber das Problem gibt es imo schon immer.
> Oder würdest du sagen es gab früher mehr Spiele mit weiblichen Protagonisten?
> Ich denke es war eher das Gegenteil.
> Abseits von Lara, Samus und Cate Archer kann man die Heldinnen der 90er und 2000er Jahre doch an einer Hand abzählen.


Ein paar gibt es schon, mehr als 200 davon findet man hier: Die bekanntesten Frauen-Charaktere in Computerspielen [PCGH-Top-Artikel Januar 2010]

Ich denke, es gab damals wie auch heute genügend weibliche Protagonisten. Und es ist auch nicht frauenfeindlich zu sagen, dass oft ein männlicher Protagonist besser passt. Das ist bei so vielen Spielen, die auf Gewalt beruhen, wohl schlüssig. Ist doch bei Filmen nicht anders.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass man hier ein Problem erzeugt, wo eigentlich keins ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

Ich spiel gern auch mal weibliche Charaktere, kreiere in Rollenspielen oft auch selber gern mal welche. Es muss aber plausibel sein, und es darf nicht so sein, dass es nicht zur Spielwelt passt. Es wäre lächerlich, wenn eine weibliche Heldin in einem Spiel, das in den 50er Jahren spielt, so behandelt würde wie ein Mann, im Gegenteil: da würde ich sogar vom Spiel erwarten, dass da auch Macho-Sprüche und Verwunderung bei rumkommen.  Und etwas komisch finde ich es auch, wenn zierlich ausschauende weibliche Charaktere in einem Rollenspiel genau so stark wir ein Barbar oder Krieger sind. Entweder die sollten schwächer sein, dafür woanders ihr Stärken   haben, oder es müssten echte Amazonen, weibliche Hühnen sein wie Brienne von Tarth bei GoT http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/ve0wtibraql7hmgzcr6z.jpg


Und zu manchen Stories passt halt nun mal ein Mann viel besser bzw. es wäre kurios bis unlogisch, wenn es eine Frau wäre. zB bei der Story von CoD BO2. Da isses dann nicht "sexistisch", KEINE Frau anzubieten als Charakter - genauso wie es auch nicht sexistisch ist, dass z.B. bei Life is Strange die Hauptperson eine Frau/Studentin ist. Würde ein Mann die Rolle übernehmen, müsste das schon - selbst wenn man Details umschreiben würde - ein sehr exotischer, eher "warmer" Kerl sein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hab ich mir so gut wie nie Gedanken über das Geschlecht eines Spiele-Alter Egos gemacht. Wenn das jeweilige Spiel auf einen Kerl oder eine Dame setzt und es zum Kontext/zur Story past, stellt sich bei mir eigentlich nie die Frage warum man nicht auch einen mit XX-/XY-Chromosomen ausgestatteten Charakter dirigieren kann.

Unbestritten bleibt es aber eine Tatsache dass männliche Spielfiguren stärker vertreten sind, das ist wirklich so. Muss man deswegen auf mehr Frauenpräsenz in Spielen pochen? Hmmm... Ich denke das muss sich von selbst ergeben, ich sehe zumindest keinen Grund Entwickler wie Ubisoft oder so wegen sowas in ein vermeintlich schlechtes Licht setzen zu wollen. Oder würde jemand von Nintendo verlangen dass statt Mario nun eine Maria auf Coopa Troopers trampelt und Pilze nebst Feuerblumen in sich hineinstopft?  [emoji6]


----------



## Verganon (13. Juli 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Wahl habe, wähle ich grundsätzlich einen männlichen Charakter (wow, Mass effect usw.) weil ich selber ein Kerl bin und mich mit meiner Figur indentifizieren möchte. Wenn ich meinen Charakter selbst gestalten kann (Elder scrolls) gestalte ich ihn, dass er vom Typ her ein klein wenig mich wiederspiegelt.
> Ich will keine alte Debatte aufrollen, erstelle mir wenn möglich aber keinen schwarzen oder Asiaten, da ich mich damit nicht so gut identifizieren kann. Das hat nichts mit Rassismus zu tun. Im Gegenteil, GTA San Andreas hat mich nicht gestört CJ zu spielen und Sleeping Dogs auch nicht den Chinesen. Bloss wenn ich die Wahl hab, soll er mir möglichst ähneln.
> Spiele wie Tomb Raider z.b. mag ich auch gerne und es stört mich überhaupt nicht Lara zu spielen weil eben die ganze Story auf nen weiblichen Charakter zugeschnitten ist.



AMEN!

Schade, dass man sich um politisch korrekt zu bleiben immer wieder von allen möglichen Dingen distanzieren musst wie du es gerade tust, denn die Aussage ist vollkommen korrekt. Wenn ich die freie Wahl habe, erstelle ich mir einen Charakter mit dem ich mich am besten identifizieren kann und das wäre auch in meinem Fall nun einmal ein männliches Weißbrot. Da ist Geschlecht wie auch Ethnie eben dafür entscheidend wie gut ich mich in meinen virtuellen Körper einfühle. Ebenso wie ich dann bei möglichen Romanzen in Spielen mich auf die Frauen stürze. Ich begrüße es, dass die Möglichkeit von homosexualität gegeben ist (Mass Effect, Sims) aber ich würde sie nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Hingegen würde ich mich aber sehr freuen wenn mir das Spiel auf einmal einen Homosexuellen NPC hinstellt der sich an mich klammert und dann soll ich mal zu sehen, wie ich ihm schonend erkläre, dass ich mich in so einer Beziehung nicht sehe  Ist aber ne andere Geschichte.

Dennoch soll der Hauptcharakter auf seine Story passen, ich kaufe nicht nach "Da Spiel ich den Typ mit den größten Muskelbergen!" bzw. "Die hat D-Körbchen, dafür geb ich jetzt 40€ aus!"

So wie ich den Duke mitspreche, wenn er platzende Köpfe kommentiert, so sehr kaue ich an meinen Fingernägeln, wenn ich mit Max aus Life is Strange auf dem Dach der Mädchen-Unterkünfte um andere Menschen bange.
Und zur Hölle, manche Leute können sich in Spielen mit Ziegen und Toastbrot identifizieren bzw. die Wahl dieser Art "Hauptcharakter" schmälert nicht deren Spielspaß.

Fazit: Mach ein gutes Spiel mit einem fesselndem Prinzip oder/und einer guten Geschichte und mir ist egal ob ich schwarz, weiß, Mann, Frau, Ziege oder Toast bin. (Aber wenn der Charaktereditor erscheint werde ich dennoch immer auf das Symbol für Männlich klicken).


Grüße vom Verg



PS: in der Umfrage habe ich als beeindruckendsten Charakter Yuna aus FFX angegeben (steinigt mich, ich nahm nicht Tifa aus FF7!). Die süße kleine "Laughing"-Szene mit ihr und Tidus sprühte einfach nur vor Menschlichkeit und war trotz ihrer irrelevanz in der Story wunderbar und herzerwärmend!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> . Oder würde jemand von Nintendo verlangen dass statt Mario nun eine Maria auf Coopa Troopers trampelt und Pilze nebst Feuerblumen in sich hineinstopft?  [emoji6]


  Das wäre doch ne gute Idee: statt Donkey Kong eine Donkeisha Konga, die einen meastro-sexuellen (das ist eine Mischung auf metro- und gastro-sexuell) Hipster gefangen hält und mit dessen Nachtcreme-Dosen und Latte-Macciato-Bechern (ToGo) um sich wirft, und die Heldin ist eine kinderlose Karrierefrau - nein: eine Karrierefrau, die Zwillinge hat und das eine Kind in die Kita gibt, das andere zu Hause lässt, damit sich keiner über sie beschweren kann. Denn sie kann halbtags zu Hause arbeiten und trotzdem den Aufsichtsrat bei Nintendo leiten. Und den Hipster befreit sie, damit sie im Haushalt, beim Einkaufen und beim Kochen mal endlich auch was entlastet wird. Nicht, dass die das nicht schaffen würde - aber Gerechtigkeit muss halt sein...

PS: habe ich erwähnt, dass der Hipster ein rosafarbendes Kleidchen trägt, weil das nämlich der neue Männer-Modetrend 2016 wird? ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich spiel gern auch mal weibliche Charaktere, kreiere in Rollenspielen oft auch selber gern mal welche. Es muss aber plausibel sein, und es darf nicht so sein, dass es nicht zur Spielwelt passt. Es wäre lächerlich, wenn eine weibliche Heldin in einem Spiel, das in den 50er Jahren spielt, so behandelt würde wie ein Mann, im Gegenteil: da würde ich sogar vom Spiel erwarten, dass da auch Macho-Sprüche und Verwunderung bei rumkommen.  Und etwas komisch finde ich es auch, wenn zierlich ausschauende weibliche Charaktere in einem Rollenspiel genau so stark wir ein Barbar oder Krieger sind. Entweder die sollten schwächer sein, dafür woanders ihr Stärken   haben, oder es müssten echte Amazonen, weibliche Hühnen sein wie Brienne von Tarth bei GoT



Meine Weiblichen Chars entsprechen auch nicht 90-60-90 ^^

Hier zum bsp meine Schurkin in Teso http://abload.de/img/eso2014-01-1100-10-2386zfp.jpg
mein gta online char http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...050/8AFFFD92456529433EA01D69C39F2DB3A83F075F/
kopfgeldjägerin in swtor http://abload.de/img/swtor2014-02-0611-40-c1ill.jpg


und selbst bei skyforge habe ich nur einen A bzw B Cup bei meinen weiblichen Char und mittlere grösse weil das realistischer ist


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Juli 2015)

Ist mir generell egal ob der Charakter im Computerspiel nun männlich oder weiblich ist, für mich zählt die Handlung, in der ich mich wieder finde.

Wenn dann würde ich lieber für mehr, gutgeschriebene, homosexuelle Protagonisten plädieren, wessen Geschlecht diese angehören, wäre mir in diesem Fall aber auch egal. Jedoch scheitert es da wohl daran, die Leute zum Umdenken zu bewegen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Wahl habe, wähle ich grundsätzlich einen männlichen Charakter (wow, Mass effect usw.) weil ich selber ein Kerl bin und mich mit meiner Figur indentifizieren möchte.


Eine richtige "Identifikation" mit dem Protagonisten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich steuere nur eine Figur durch eine virtuelle Welt und erlebe deren Geschichte. In Ego-Perspektive findet durchaus Immersion statt, so daß "ich" dann versuche, auf die Kiste zu springen, aber sobald der Protagonist ein Story Element erlebt, ist das doch eine Handlung, die eben deutlich nicht mit *mir *passiert, sondern mit dem Protagonisten.

Auch habe ich noch nie mich selbst im Charakter Editor nachgebaut - das macht für mich keinen nachvollziehbaren Sinn.


----------



## belakor602 (13. Juli 2015)

zMike schrieb:


> und selbst bei skyforge habe ich nur einen A bzw B Cup bei meinen weiblichen Char und mittlere grösse weil das realistischer ist



Naja realistischer ist das nicht, grosse Titten gibts genauso wie kleinere. Ist halt nur eine Frage der Präferenz, bzw Abwechslung. Wenn Ich mal weibliche Charaktere spiele (was sowieso so gut wie nie passiert da ich kaum Rollenspiele mit Charaktererstellung spiele) dann ist mal groß mal klein einfach was mir grad danach ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine richtige "Identifikation" mit dem Protagonisten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich steuere nur eine Figur durch eine virtuelle Welt und erlebe deren Geschichte. In Ego-Perspektive findet durchaus Immersion statt, so daß "ich" dann versuche, auf die Kiste zu springen, aber sobald der Protagonist ein Story Element erlebt, ist das doch eine Handlung, die eben deutlich nicht mit *mir *passiert, sondern mit dem Protagonisten.
> 
> Auch habe ich noch nie mich selbst im Charakter Editor nachgebaut - das macht für mich keinen nachvollziehbaren Sinn.



Genau das ist es, was ich auch nie nachvollziehen kann.
Viele sagen immer, sie müssten sich mit dem Charakteren identifizieren.
Aber das ist doch schon allein aufgrund der Dinge, die der Charakter macht, völlig unmöglich, egal wie er aussieht.
Ich erlebe die Geschichte einer Figur, nicht meine Geschichte. Das wäre auch ein ziemlich ödes Spiel.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine richtige "Identifikation" mit dem Protagonisten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich steuere nur eine Figur durch eine virtuelle Welt und erlebe deren Geschichte. In Ego-Perspektive findet durchaus Immersion statt, so daß "ich" dann versuche, auf die Kiste zu springen, aber sobald der Protagonist ein Story Element erlebt, ist das doch eine Handlung, die eben deutlich nicht mit *mir *passiert, sondern mit dem Protagonisten.



Naja stimmt nicht so ganz. In Spiele ohne vordefinierter Persöhnlichkeit tue ich mir schwerer eine Frau rollen zu spielen. Einfach da ich keine bin und mir das Einfühlvermögen fehlt. Da spielt man eben nicht einen Character, da der Hauptcharacter gar keinen Character hat sondern nur eine seelenlose Pupe ist, der man selbst Seele einhauchen muss. Man ist nicht der Character aber mann muss einen erschaffen. Und das kann ich einfach nicht so gut mit Frauen. In solchen Spielen spiele ich dann eben doch meist einen Mann, meist dann auch weiss. Das könnte übrigens auch ein Problem bei den Entwicklern sein, dass sie sich einfach nicht fähig fühlen oder fähig sind gute weibliche Charactere zu erstellen aufgrund dass sie meistens männlich sind, und es dann lieber sein lassen.

In spielen wie Witcher 3 aber z.B habe ich absolut keine Probleme zwecks "Immersion" und Character-erweiterung wenn ich Ciri spiele. Weil da doch irgendwie zumindest schon die Eckpfeiler des Characters definiert sind und ich nur grob ein paar Sachen selbst bestimme.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich auch nie nachvollziehen kann.
> Viele sagen immer, sie müssten sich mit dem Charakteren identifizieren.
> Aber das ist doch schon allein aufgrund der Dinge, die der Charakter macht, völlig unmöglich, egal wie er aussieht.
> Ich erlebe die Geschichte einer Figur, nicht meine Geschichte. Das wäre auch ein ziemlich ödes Spiel.



Sich mit jemandem identifizieren heißt nicht, sich mit ihm zu verwechseln. Es bedeutet, dass man sich in den Charakter hineinversetzen, mit ihm mitfühlen kann und einen Teil von sich in ihm wiedererkennt. Dazu ist es tatsächlich ziemlich unerheblich, ob der Charakter Monster metzelt, Zombies zerschnetzelt oder Nazis nachstellt. Es kommt tatsächlich wesentlich mehr auf die berümten inneren Werte an.
Und tatsächlich ist es bei komplexen, anspruchsvollen Geschichten nicht immer ganz einfach sich mit Charakteren des anderen Geschlechts zu identifizieren, da Männer und Frauen eben doch ein wenig anders ticken. Bei den relativ simpel gestrickten Heldenfiguren im Computerspielbereich sollte das aber kaum kein Problem darstellen, und tut es meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht.


----------



## batesvsronin (14. Juli 2015)

Femshep fehlt in der Umfrage...

ich spiel wenn ich die Wahl hab meistens auch Frauen, das hat pragmatisch angefangen, denn bei WOW gabs gern Geschenke als Mädchen. ^^ Mittlerweile find ich es einfach interessanter, Frauen sind meistens, inbesondere bei Rollenspielen, besser geschrieben, gehen emotional glaubwürdiger mit den NPCs um etc... oder sind einfach cooler wenn sie Badass sind, beim Mann ist man das ja gewohnt... 

Wünschen würde ich mir allerdings noch dass die Gleichberechtigung überall stattfindet, zb bei der Polizei in GTA dürfen scheinbar keine Frauen arbeiten und gerne hätte mal ne richtig fiese Endgegnerin... GlaDos zählt nich, aber gerne in die Richtung


----------



## Artes (14. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich auch nie nachvollziehen kann.
> Viele sagen immer, sie müssten sich mit dem Charakteren identifizieren.
> Aber das ist doch schon allein aufgrund der Dinge, die der Charakter macht, völlig unmöglich, egal wie er aussieht.
> Ich erlebe die Geschichte einer Figur, nicht meine Geschichte. Das wäre auch ein ziemlich ödes Spiel.



Also sry aber das zeugt dann aber schon von nem elementaren nichtverständniss des Themas "Rollenspiel". 

Wenn ich die Wahl habe spiel ich auch eher einen Mann (Skyrim, WoW usw). Gerade in Storylastigen Rollenspielen wie sagen wir nem Dragonage mit Romanzen usw kann ich mich eben nicht in ne Frau reinfühlen. Da kann ich dann nen Kerl mit Brüsten spielen oder nen Kerl der ein Kerl ist. zweiteres fühlt sich für mich besser an.

Gerade bei spielen wo der Charakter vorgegeben und gut Definiert ist fällt mir das leichter. Life is Strange ist da ein gutes Beispiel oder auch The Walking Dead.

Keine Auswahl bei der Charakterwahl zu haben ist für mich eher ein Grund der gegen den Kauf spricht aber eben einer von vielen Einflüssen aus dennen die Entscheidung sich dann zusammensetzt. Im übrigen habe ich einige Frauen im Freundeskreis die das genau so sehen nur das sie natürlich lieber Frauen spielen. 

Und ja irgendwie ist es schon komisch das Frauen zwar als Helden ok sind aber als Gegner immernoch kaum vertretten. Hierbei sind jedoch gerade die Biowarespiele eine schöne Ausnahme.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Da spielt man eben nicht einen Character, da der Hauptcharacter gar keinen Character hat sondern nur eine seelenlose Pupe ist, der man selbst Seele einhauchen muss.



Mass Effect ist das perfekte Gegenbeispiel zu dieser These.
Man hat die Wahl ob es ein männlicher oder weiblicher Held sein soll, dennoch ist es keine seelenlose Puppe.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Es bedeutet, dass man sich in den Charakter hineinversetzen, mit ihm mitfühlen kann und einen Teil von sich in ihm wiedererkennt. Dazu ist es tatsächlich ziemlich unerheblich, ob der Charakter Monster metzelt, Zombies zerschnetzelt oder Nazis nachstellt. Es kommt tatsächlich wesentlich mehr auf die berümten inneren Werte an.



Das findet für mich auch unabhänging vom äußeren des Charakters statt.
Um mich mit den inneren Werten eines Charakters zu identifizieren, muss dieser nicht so aussehen wie ich.
Ich kann mich als Nerd auch sehr gut mit den Problemen einer Max aus Life is Strange "identifizieren".


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist das perfekte Gegenbeispiel zu dieser These.
> Man hat die Wahl ob es ein männlicher oder weiblicher Held sein soll, dennoch ist es keine seelenlose Puppe.



Bist du dir da sicher? Schließlich geht es ab Teil 2 auch um diese Frage... hahaha Mind blown. Scherz beiseite:

Ja das ist ein Beispiel. Ich hab aber auch kein Problem in Skyrim eine weibliche Hauptfigur zu spielen, obwohl die tatsächlich eher seelenlos ist. Aber Rollenspieltypisch hauche ich ihr dann Leben ein. Meine 200+ Stunden Vampirin hat ihren eigenen Charakter entwickelt. Einfach weil ich mir den Charakter erstellt habe. Aber vllt liegt das auch daran, dass ich früher einfach massenhaft D&D gespielt habe und auch Abenteuer dafür geschrieben und mitenwickelt habe. Außerdem wirft man mir eine blühende Fantasie vor.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2015)

... ich seh es recht pragmatisch: weibliche Spielerinen haben einen schöneren Hintern. Punkt. Bei einem 3rd Person Spiel sieht man ja die Figur die meiste Zeit von hinten, d.h. das ist die primäre Sichtfläche.  

D.h. wenn ich die Wahl habe, entscheide ich mich primär für eine weibliche Figur, meistens eine Schurkin.

Wenn ich keine Wahl habe, ist es mir absolut egal, was ich für ein Geschlecht spiele ... mir könnte fast nichts unwichtiger sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2015)

Ist mir völlig egal. Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, Religion - irrelevant. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Spielfigur glaubwürdig zum jeweiligen Setting passt.


----------



## devilsreject (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn man dem Spiel anmerkt, dass es zwangsweise einen weiblichen Char bekommen hat, kann man drauf verzichten. Wenn es aber zum Spielfluss passt warum nicht, allerdings werde ich mir in Fifa sicher die Frauenmannschaften nicht antun, da siese mich im Reallife auch kein Stück interessieren.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> In Spielen ohne vordefinierter Persöhnlichkeit tue ich mir schwerer eine Frau rollen zu spielen. Einfach da ich keine bin und mir das Einfühlvermögen fehlt. Da spielt man eben nicht einen Character, da der Hauptcharacter gar keinen Character hat sondern nur eine seelenlose Puppe ist, der man selbst Seele einhauchen muss. Man ist nicht der Character aber mann muss einen erschaffen. Und das kann ich einfach nicht so gut mit Frauen.


Nun, das kommt ja erstmal auf das Genre an. In _Portal _ist es beispielsweise völlig egal, daß die Protagonistin eine Frau ist.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sich mit jemandem identifizieren heißt nicht, sich mit ihm zu verwechseln. Es bedeutet, dass man sich in den Charakter hineinversetzen, mit ihm mitfühlen kann und einen Teil von sich in ihm wiedererkennt.


Das ist mal eine bescheuerte Bedeutung. "Identifizieren" bezieht sich doch auf den Nachweis der einzigartigen "Identität" einer Person - wofür gibt es denn zur Angrenzung  Formulierungen wie "Sich in jemanden hinein versetzen", "mitfühlen", "nachempfinden können", "sympathisieren", ...?
Hat das irgendwer absichtlich in die Welt gesetzt, um Mißverständnisse zu erzeugen? 

Laut Dictionary, Encyclopedia and Thesaurus - The Free Dictionary heißt "sich mit jemandem identifizieren" folgendes: "in einem anderen Menschen und dessen Handeln sich selbst wiedererkennen".

Je mehr ich mir das gedanklich auf der Zunge zergehen lasse, desto schwachsinniger wird das.
- Wenn ich im Supermarkt jemanden sehe, der das Gleiche einkauft wie ich, dann *identifiziere *ich mich doch nicht mit dem. 
- Wenn in einer Diskussion jemand das selbe Argument bringt, das ich gerade auf den Tisch bringen wollte, dann kann ich logischerweise seinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen und seiner Meinung sein, aber ich *identifiziere *mich nicht mit ihm.
- Wenn jemand an der Kreuzung vor mir in die selbe Richtung abbiegt ...
- Wenn jemand dasselbe Essen bestellt wie ich ...
...



Artes schrieb:


> Also sry aber das zeugt dann aber schon von nem elementaren nichtverständniss des Themas "Rollenspiel".


Es gibt keine "richtige" Art von Rollenspiel. Ein Spieler, der sich vor dem Spiel in Cosplay Montur wirft und sich vollkommen in seinen Avatar hineinversetzt, versteht das Thema Rollenspiel nicht besser als einer, der nur seinen Bleistift und persönlichen 20er Würfel dabei hat und jederzeit einen deutlichen Abstand zu seiner gespielten Figur hat.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Aber vllt liegt das auch daran, dass ich früher einfach massenhaft D&D gespielt habe und auch Abenteuer dafür geschrieben und mitenwickelt habe. Außerdem wirft man mir eine blühende Fantasie vor.



Das liegt sicher eher daran. Aber was manche wohl nicht verstehen ist dass manche dass eben nicht so gut können, und dann eigentlich eh nur einen Kerl spielen im Körper einer Frau. Oder wie ich immer die Dialogoptionen wählen wo man sich die interessantesten Antworten erwartet, und der Character eigentlich vollkommen inkonsistent ist. Ich habe es noch nie geschafft einen Charakter länger aufrechtzuerhalten bevor ich ihn dieses Verhalten falle. Aber gut ich bin nicht so der Rollenspieler.

Allerdings ist das ja eh wurscht wir reden hier ja eigentlich eh von Rollenspielen wo man die Wahl hat. Und wenn man die Wahl hat und man spielt gerne Männer dann kann man ja immer Männer spielen ist ja kein Problem. Allerdings wenn man nur weibliche Charaktere zur Auswahl hat, dass ist hier die Frage. Und da bin ich der Meinung,(teils) vordefinierte Persöhnlichkeit vorausgesetzt, dass es keine Schwierigkeit sein soll mit dem Charakter mitzufühlen. Glaube ich. Habe zumindest noch kein Spiel gespielt wo der Charakter so richtig Frauen-excklusive oder typische Probleme hatte.

Ich schätz mal auf die Fähigkeit der Empathie jedes einzelnen kommt es auch an. Da bin ich zugegeben eher nicht so gut.



Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, das kommt ja erstmal auf das Genre an. In _Portal _ist es beispielsweise völlig egal, daß die Protagonistin eine Frau ist.



Naja an Spielen wie Portal habe ich da nicht gedacht. In Portal hätte es genauso ein Sack Reis sein können und es hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht. Dachte da eher an Rollenspielen. Ich würde nichtmal so weit gehen und den Character in Portal Protagonist nennen, eher ist es einfach nur ein Avatar.


----------



## Artes (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "richtige" Art von Rollenspiel. Ein Spieler, der sich vor dem Spiel in Cosplay Montur wirft und sich vollkommen in seinen Avatar hineinversetzt, versteht das Thema Rollenspiel nicht besser als einer, der nur seinen Bleistift und persönlichen 20er Würfel dabei hat und jederzeit einen deutlichen Abstand zu seiner gespielten Figur hat.


Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Es geht ja auch nicht drum das ein Charakter so sein muss wie man selbst. Aber das man eben in gewissen Grundhaltungen übereinstimmt bzw mit dem Charakter übereinstimmen will ist doch irgendwo ganz klar. Und gerade bei Rollenspielen bei dennen der Spieler einen großen Einfluss auf die Geschichte hat ist doch genau das wichtig. Klar kann man das mit extrem viel Abstand oder mit sehr wenig Abstand sehen. Aber wenn man das garnicht nachvollziehen kann ist schon was komisch.

Übrigens schön das du das Wort nachgeschlagen hast aber offensichtlich hast dus noch nicht ganz verstanden. Wenn du die Meinung einer bestimmten Gruppe teilst dann Idendifizierst du dich mit dieser Gruppe. Wie sehr ist net andere Frage und kommt vermutlich auf die Wichtigkeit des Themas an.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja an Spielen wie Portal habe ich da nicht gedacht. In Portal hätte es genauso ein Sack Reis sein können und es hätte keinen Unterschied gemacht. Dachte da eher an Rollenspielen. Ich würde nichtmal so weit gehen und den Character in Portal Protagonist nennen, eher ist es einfach nur ein Avatar.


Nun, ein Sack Reis kann schlecht rumlaufen, eine Portal Gun bedienen oder aus großen Höhen herunterfallen, ohne zu zerplatzen. 

Letztendlich ist (fast) jeder Avatar auch der Protagonist der Geschichte, selbst, wenn die Charakterzeichnung nicht über "ist eine Frau" hinauskommt. Ein Protagonist ist ja schlicht durch seine Funktion als Hauptfigur definiert.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nicht gesagt. Es geht ja auch nicht drum das ein Charakter so sein muss wie man selbst. Aber das man eben in gewissen Grundhaltungen übereinstimmt bzw mit dem Charakter übereinstimmen will ist doch irgendwo ganz klar.


Ähm, nein?

Gerade bei Rollenspielen liegt doch auch der Reiz darin, mal ganz anders handeln zu können als im RealLife™. Und dann zum Beispiel einen fiesen, geldgierigen Dämonenbeschwörer zu spielen, der eigentlich nur durch die Aussicht auf fette Beute mit der Gruppe mitzieht und der am liebsten direkt nach dem Boßkampf die Gruppe bekämpfen würde, um deren Loot auch noch abzugreifen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, nein?
> 
> Gerade bei Rollenspielen liegt doch auch der Reiz darin, mal ganz anders handeln zu können als im RealLife™. Und dann zum Beispiel einen fiesen, geldgierigen Dämonenbeschwörer zu spielen, der eigentlich nur durch die Aussicht auf fette Beute mit der Gruppe mitzieht und der am liebsten direkt nach dem Boßkampf die Gruppe bekämpfen würde, um deren Loot auch noch abzugreifen.



ja
mal ehrlich, weswegen spielt man sonst ein Rollenspiel?


----------



## Artes (14. Juli 2015)

Oje... die kurze Antwort... Ähm doch.

die Lange: 

Geschichten werden im allgemeinen aus der sicht der "Guten" erzählt. Jede geschichte hat ihre "Helden" wobei die Begriffe natürlich etwas mit Vorsicht zu verwenden sind. 

Das hat den einfachen Grund das man immer eine Gewisse übereinstimmung mit dem Publikum braucht um es "einzufangen" damit es mit den handelnten Personen mitfiebert. Das ist im übrigen auch der Grund warum uns zb bestimmte Spielszenen wie sagen wir die Flughafenszene in MW2 auf den Magen schlagen. Es reißt uns aus der Idendifikation mit den Charateren weil es klar unseren recht tief verwurzelten Moralvorstellungen wiederspricht. 

Klar macht es auch Spass sich in einigen Kernpunkten bewust zu unterscheiden. Das ändert aber nichts an der Grundaussage. Wie stark übereinstimmung für jeden Einzelnen sein muss ist ne ganz andere frage. Es ging lediglich darum das sie da sein muss.


----------



## stawacz (14. Juli 2015)

hab die komplette tomb raider reihe links liegen lassen.interessiert mich nich mal ansatzweise,und warum? stimmt.wegen dem weiblichen hauptcharakter.sry aber damit kann ich mich so gar nich identifizieren..konnt ich noch nie,und werd ich wohl auch nie


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Oje... die kurze Antwort... Ähm doch.
> 
> die Lange:
> 
> Geschichten werden im allgemeinen aus der sicht der "Guten" erzählt. Jede geschichte hat ihre "Helden" wobei die Begriffe natürlich etwas mit Vorsicht zu verwenden sind.


Allerdings. Wer definiert denn, wer "die Guten" sind?

Letztendlich wirst du in einem Rollenspiel ein Spielgebiet geschmissen und das Intro oder der erste Questgeber versorgt dich mit einer Begründung, warum du jetzt diese oder jene Kreaturen umbringen sollst. Natürlich sind immer *die Anderen *"die Bösen" (Ausnahmen wie _Dungeon Keeper _bestätigen die Regel) - aber wie sähe das denn aus deren Sicht aus? Niemand sagt ja von sich aus "*wir *sind die Bösen", *alle* meinen ja, völlig gerechtfertigt "die Guten" zu sein.

Nimm als Beispiel mal einen Jugendlichen, der in einer extremen Islamisten Gruppe aufgewachsen ist und dabei ist, einen Terroranschlag gegen Ungläubige vorzubereiten - der meint doch auch nicht, daß er der "Böse" wäre, sondern ist ebenfalls der Überzeugung, er wäre einer der "Guten", die in der Welt gegen die "Bösen" - die Ungläubigen - kämpft.

Oder ein konkretes Beispiel aus _WoW_:
_"Die Schwarzfelsorcs haben sich goblinische Auftragsmörder zu Hilfe geholt, die unsere Soldaten töten sollen. ...
Ihr müsst Euch dort hinbegeben und jeden Goblin töten, den Ihr zu Gesicht bekommt. Sie müssen kapieren, dass man sich nicht mit der Allianz anlegt!"_
... was den Spieler zu exakt demselben macht: einem Auftragsmörder ...

Alles nur eine Frage des Standpunktes und der eingetrichterten Moralvorstellungen und Feindbilder.



> Das hat den einfachen Grund das man immer eine Gewisse übereinstimmung mit dem Publikum braucht um es "einzufangen" damit es mit den handelnten Personen mitfiebert. Das ist im übrigen auch der Grund warum uns zb bestimmte Spielszenen wie sagen wir die Flughafenszene in MW2 auf den Magen schlagen. Es reißt uns aus der Identifikation mit den Charateren weil es klar unseren recht tief verwurzelten Moralvorstellungen widerspricht.


Tut es das? Ich kenne die Szene nur aus Berichten, aber afaik läuft das doch folgendermaßen ab:
Protagonist taucht bei Terrorgruppe unter, um an den großen Obermotz ranzukommen und damit letztendlich den Terrorring zu sprengen. Dazu muß er sich erst mal das Vertrauen erarbeiten, den überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen zu dürfen und deshalb kommt  er bei einem Terror Anschlag auf den Flughafen als bei den Terroristen Untergetauchter mit. 
Und steht jetzt vor dem Dilemma a) Unschuldige töten zu müssen, um sich das Vertrauen zu erschleichen und in letzter Konsequenz zukünftige Terroranschläge dieser Organisation zu verhindern oder b) die Unschuldigen nicht zu töten, aber dafür die Tode der zukünftigen Terroropfer in Kauf zu nehmen, die die Zahl der jetzt Geretteten um ein Vielfaches übertreffen würde.

Sicher verstößt das Ermorden Unschuldiger zu Recht gegen unsere Moralvorstellung, aber der Fakt, daß man durch dessen Tod eine Vielzahl an Menschen retten kann, könnte diese Tat moralisch rechtfertigen. 



> Klar macht es auch Spass sich in einigen Kernpunkten bewust zu unterscheiden. Das ändert aber nichts an der Grundaussage. Wie stark übereinstimmung für jeden Einzelnen sein muss ist ne ganz andere frage. Es ging lediglich darum das sie da sein muss.


Nein, muß sie nicht. 

Ich kann ja zB auch _Hatred_ spielen, ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Übereinstimmung mit diesem menschenverachtenden Arschloch von einem Protagonisten zu haben.
Auch in _Mass Effect_ habe ich eine Shephard gespielt, die zu meiner persönlichen Einstellung völlig konträr ist - bis hin zu dem Punkt, daß sie Sprüche rausgehauen hat wie "Eine Kugel hat noch jedes Problem gelöst" und mir gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit gibt, die Mission friedlich zu lösen, sondern nur noch die "töten" Option anbot.

Ebenso kann man auch in Filmen wie "Maniac" eher mit den anderen Personen "mitfiebern", aber nicht mit dem Protagonisten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hat das irgendwer absichtlich in die Welt gesetzt, um Mißverständnisse zu erzeugen?



Sprache ist eben nicht immer logisch. Es gibt viele Wörter mit mehr als einer Bedeutung und viele Bedeutungen, können durch mehr als ein Wort ausgedrückt werden. Und dann ändert sich das alles auch noch im Lauf der Zeit.

Zu _identifizieren_ schreibt der Duden:

   1. genau wiedererkennen; die Identität, Echtheit einer Person oder Sache feststellen
   2. a) mit jemandem, etwas, miteinander gleichsetzen
       b) jemandes Anliegen, etwas zu seiner eigenen Sache machen; aus innerlicher Überzeugung voll mit jemandem, etwas übereinstimmen
       c) (Psychologie) sich mit einer anderen Person oder Gruppe emotional gleichsetzen und ihre Motive und Ideale in das eigene Ich übernehmen


----------



## Bast3l (14. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich seh es recht pragmatisch: weibliche Spielerinen haben einen schöneren Hintern. Punkt. Bei einem 3rd Person Spiel sieht man ja die Figur die meiste Zeit von hinten, d.h. das ist die primäre Sichtfläche.



+1

Schon seit Jahren mein Argument Pro-weibliche-Spielfigur!


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich spiele, will ich mich gar nicht mit dem Protagonisten identifizieren. Sofern er vorgegeben ist. Ich nehme hier als Beispiel den guten Herren Geralt von Riva aus der Hexer-Reihe ran: 

Der Kerl ist ein Hexer, eine mehr oder weniger neutrale Person. Er schert sich nicht um Kriege, ihm ist es völlig egal, wer nun auf dem Thron sitzt und was am anderen Ende der Welt passiert. Er hat genauso wenig ein Problem damit, jemanden einfach mal eben zu töten, wie er ein Problem damit hat, das Gesetz zu brechen, damit andere geschützt werden. Der Kerl entspricht ganz und gar nicht meinem eigenen Wesen. Demzufolge kann ich mich de facto auch gar nicht mit ihm identifizieren. Er ist eine völlig andere Person, mit völlig anderen Motiven und Ansichten. Aber ich kann mit ihm sympathisieren und kann mich in ihn hinein versetzen. Das ist Einfühlungsvermögen und keine Identifikation mit dem Charakter. 

Aber eben weil ich mich nicht mit Geralt identifizieren kann, ist es schön und spaßig, ihn zu spielen. Ich will keinen Charakter spielen, der meinem Wesen entspricht. Wenn ich spiele, will ich eine Rolle spielen, nicht mich selbst. Man kann einen Charakter sympathisch oder unsympathisch finden. Man kann sich in ihn hinein versetzen oder eben nicht. Aber niemals kann man sich mit einem völlig anderen Charakter identifizieren. Schon allein - um mal bei The Witcher zu bleiben - der Welt wegen. Wie kann man sich denn bitte mit einem Charakter identifizieren, der in einer mittelalterlichen Welt aufgewachsen ist und dort lebt, das eiskalte Töten gelernt hat und kein Problem damit hat, einen Menschen entweder seinem Schicksal zu überlassen oder ihn sogar ans Messer zu liefern? So cool ich Geralt auch finde, aber Identifikation mit ihm? Nein, definitiv nicht. Ich erlebe SEINE Geschichte, nicht meine. Und ich will auch gar nicht meine Geschichte erleben, sondern seine. 

Das selbe gilt auch irgendwie in Games wie The Elder Scrolls. In Skyrim spiele ich, trotz aller Freiheiten, auch nur den Dovahkiin, der den Weltenfresser vernichten muss, und nicht mich. Ich kann dabei nur entscheiden, was ich tue und wie ich es tue. Aber ich spiele nicht mich selbst. Und Identifikation? Auch Fehlanzeige. Dafür fehlt dem Protagonisten sowieso schonmal Charakter. Hier wird lediglich die Illusion geschaffen, man könne seine eigene Geschichte spielen und selbst als Krieger durch Himmelsrand reisen. Dem ist aber nicht so. 

Kurzum: Man wird sich niemals mit einer Videospielfigur wirklich identifizieren können. Sympathie? Ja. Sich hineinversetzen und mitfühlen? Ja. Identifizieren? Nein. Dieses Wort wird offensichtlich sowieso genauso inflationär verwendet, wie Innovation oder Downgrade.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kurzum: Man wird sich niemals mit einer Videospielfigur wirklich identifizieren können. Sympathie? Ja. Sich hineinversetzen und mitfühlen? Ja. Identifizieren? Nein. Dieses Wort wird offensichtlich sowieso genauso inflationär verwendet, wie Innovation oder Downgrade.


 Mit "identifzieren" in einem Spiel ist dich nur gemeint, dass man im Kontext des Spiels, das man ja auch bewusst spielt WEIL es eine gewisse Spielewelt, Szenario und Story bietet, diese Rolle dann gerne übernimmt, weil der Charakter da gut reinpasst von den Eigenschaften her, die das Spiel bietet. Das kann auch ausschließlich  die Optik sein, denn nicht jedes Spiel legt ja fest, welchen Charakter die Spielfigur hat. Das heißt aber ja nicht, dass man sich im realen Leben mit den Taten und Ansichten übereinstimmen muss. Ansonsten würden ja hier Millionen an gemeingefährlichen Psychopaten rumlaufen...  

Aber der Charakter muss halt stimmig sein in Bezug auf das Game, das man selber gerne haben möchte - das ist mit "identifizieren" gemeint, und an sich weiß man das auch, wenn jemand so was über ein Spiel sagt. Man darf eben nicht das Gefühl haben, dass der Charakter, den man spielt, so gar nicht zum SPiel passt, dass er in Bezug auf die eigenen Erwartungen zu nett oder zu böse, zu hart oder zu weich, zu stark oder zu schwach usw. ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mit "identifzieren" in einem Spiel ist dich nur gemeint, dass man im Kontext des Spiels, das man ja auch bewusst spielt WEIL es eine gewisse Spielewelt, Szenario und Story bietet, diese Rolle dann gerne übernimmt, weil der Charakter da gut reinpasst von den Eigenschaften her, die das Spiel bietet. Das kann auch ausschließlich  die Optik sein, denn nicht jedes Spiel legt ja fest, welchen Charakter die Spielfigur hat. Das heißt aber ja nicht, dass man sich im realen Leben mit den Taten und Ansichten übereinstimmen muss. Ansonsten würden ja hier Millionen an gemeingefährlichen Psychopaten rumlaufen...
> 
> Aber der Charakter muss halt stimmig sein in Bezug auf das Game, das man selber gerne haben möchte - das ist mit "identifizieren" gemeint, und an sich weiß man das auch, wenn jemand so was über ein Spiel sagt. Man darf eben nicht das Gefühl haben, dass der Charakter, den man spielt, so gar nicht zum SPiel passt, dass er in Bezug auf die eigenen Erwartungen zu nett oder zu böse, zu hart oder zu weich, zu stark oder zu schwach usw. ist.


Genau das meinen viele hier aber nicht.  Mir scheint eher, als wollen viele hier einen Charakter, der ein virtuelles "Ich" darstellt. Dass die Figur mit dem eigenen Wesen übereinstimmen muss. Was aber nunmal unmöglich ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Genau das meinen viele hier aber nicht.  Mir scheint eher, als wollen viele hier einen Charakter, der ein virtuelles "Ich" darstellt. Dass die Figur mit dem eigenen Wesen übereinstimmen muss. Was aber nunmal unmöglich ist.


 Kommt drauf an. Es gibt durchaus Games, in denen man wirklich (fast) genau so wie der dargestellte Charakter sein möchte, WENN man in einer solchen Welt wäre. zB sagen wir mal Skyrim: da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass viele sich sagen: also WENN ich in einer mittelalterlich angehauchten Welt mit Magie und Drachen gefangen genommen würde, flüchten könnte und nach einer Flucht auf mich selber gestellt wäre, dazu noch stark genug wäre, um nicht ein einfacher Bauer sein zu müssen, dann würde ich mich danach als Krieger oder Asssasine oder Magier durchschlagen und dabei vor allem "das Böse" bekämpfen und folgendermaßen aussehen wollen  [Charakter kreier]


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... also WENN ich in einer mittelalterlich angehauchten Welt mit Magie und Drachen gefangen genommen würde, flüchten könnte und nach einer Flucht auf mich selber gestellt wäre, dazu noch stark genug wäre, um nicht ein einfacher Bauer sein zu müssen, dann würde ich mich danach als Krieger oder Asssasine oder Magier durchschlagen und dabei vor allem "das Böse" bekämpfen und folgendermaßen aussehen wollen  [Charakter kreier]


... dann könnte man aber genauso gut - _um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen_ - als Frau spielen, denn da hat man dann wahrscheinlich doch noch mehr Ahnung von als davon, wie es ist, ein Magier in einer Mittelalter-Welt mit Drachen zu sein.


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2015)

Hmmmm...

3. Person, lieber weibliche Rundungen (s. Rabowke's Statement) - egal ob SP oder MP (inkl. MMO)
1. Person, dann vielleicht doch wieder eher männlich... - zumindest in Elite Dangerous habe ich einen männlichen und nicht einen weiblichen Namen...

Prinzipiell hätte ich dann aber auch nix dagegen, auch First Person in eine weibliche Rolle zu schlüpfen - wenn es zur Geschichte passt. Wenn es beispielsweise ein Sex and The City RPG geben würde, würde ich lieber Carrie, Miranda, Sam oder Charlotte spielen anstatt Mister Big


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn es beispielsweise ein Sex and The City RPG geben würde, würde ich lieber Carrie, Miranda, Sam oder Charlotte spielen anstatt Mister Big



Du würdest lieber schuhe kaufen als sex zu haben ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du würdest lieber schuhe kaufen als sex zu haben ?


  Sex geht ja trotzdem, PLUS Schuhe kaufen PLUS Erst-Welt-Frauen-Probleme belabern PLUS Essen gehen und dabei nix essen...


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du würdest lieber schuhe kaufen als sex zu haben ?



In einem Spiel? Da ist der Fall ziemlich klar  Zudem: Es dürfte wohl klar sein, wer mehr Sex hat, wenn man John mit Samantha vergleicht


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... dann könnte man aber genauso gut - _um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen_ - als Frau spielen, denn da hat man dann wahrscheinlich doch noch mehr Ahnung von als davon, wie es ist, ein Magier in einer Mittelalter-Welt mit Drachen zu sein.


Und genau damit können sich viele nicht identifizieren, wie man hier und in anderen Threads zu ähnlichen Themen immer wieder lesen kann. 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage...um mal beim Magier in Skyrim zu bleiben...Wieso also ist es angeblich einfacher, sich mit einem Magier identifizieren zu können, der seine Gegner in Brand setzt und sie zur Not auch mal in Grund und Boden schreit, nachdem er die Seele eines Drachen gegessen hat? 

Der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann ist letztlich doch nur der Körper. Ich kenne genug Frauen, die emanzipiert sind oder sich benehmen wie Kerle...auch mit den damit verbundenen Flatulenzen. Umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sex geht ja trotzdem, PLUS Schuhe kaufen PLUS Erst-Welt-Frauen-Probleme belabern PLUS Essen gehen und dabei nix essen...





Frullo schrieb:


> In einem Spiel? Da ist der Fall ziemlich klar  Zudem: Es dürfte wohl klar sein, wer mehr Sex hat, wenn man John mit Samantha vergleicht



Und wenn ihr schwanger werdet im Spiel was dann ?


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und genau damit können sich viele nicht identifizieren, wie man hier und in anderen Threads zu ähnlichen Themen immer wieder lesen kann.
> 
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage...um mal beim Magier in Skyrim zu bleiben...Wieso also ist es angeblich einfacher, sich mit einem Magier identifizieren zu können, der seine Gegner in Brand setzt und sie zur Not auch mal in Grund und Boden schreit, nachdem er die Seele eines Drachen gegessen hat?
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und einem Mann ist letztlich doch nur der Körper. Ich kenne genug Frauen, die emanzipiert sind oder sich benehmen wie Kerle...auch mit den damit verbundenen Flatulenzen. Umgekehrt genauso.



Naja der Unterschied liegt darin dass sich bei Magiern um Fantasie handelt und es keine Vergleiche im echten Leben gibt. Frauen gibt es wirklich () und wenn ich eine Frau in einem RPG erstelle dann merke ich halt durch den Vergleich mit dem Real-life Pendant wie 2-dimensional und/oder cliche der Charakter ist denn ich erstellt habe, während es mir bei Männern einfacher ist einen weniger cliche-haften oder zweidimensionalen Character zu erstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr schwanger werdet im Spiel was dann ?


mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das niemals spielen würde, aber: da kannst du genau so gut fragen: wenn man Vater wird, was dann? ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Naja in Sex in the City geht es ja nur um schuhe und kleidung und cocktails trinken das alles geht ja nicht mehr


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Naja der Unterschied liegt darin dass sich bei Magiern um Fantasie handelt und es keine Vergleiche im echten Leben gibt. Frauen gibt es wirklich () und wenn ich eine Frau in einem RPG erstelle dann merke ich halt durch den Vergleich mit dem Real-life Pendant wie 2-dimensional und/oder cliche der Charakter ist denn ich erstellt habe, während es mir bei Männern einfacher ist einen weniger cliche-haften oder zweidimensionalen Character zu erstellen.


Aber gerade weil es keine Vergleiche im echten Leben gibt, sollte einem die Identifikation doch schwerer fallen.  Frauen kennt man. Die sind genauso unterschiedlich, wie Kerle unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Frullo (14. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr schwanger werdet im Spiel was dann ?



Ein Spiel, bei dem das Geschlecht WIRKLICH entscheidend ist - z.B. weil das Monster durch Testosteron/Östrogen angelockt wird - das wär mal was! Oder noch besser, ein Spiel, der dem anderen Geschlecht näherbringen kann, wie es tatsächlich sein könnte, dem anderen Geschlecht anzugehören... Würde ich sofort spielen.


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil es keine Vergleiche im echten Leben gibt, sollte einem die Identifikation doch schwerer fallen.  Frauen kennt man. Die sind genauso unterschiedlich, wie Kerle unterschiedlich sind.



Es geht nicht um Identifikation, darum geht es mir nicht. Was ich meine ist dass es mich nicht sört einen komplett clicheen Magier zu erstellen weil es nichts gibt was mir über die Rübe haut und sagt "Hey du, Magier sind eigentlich so und so und nicht wie dein für echte Magier kränkendes Beispiel". Während wenn ich eine Frau erstelle und dank meiner etwas fehlenden Empathie und Einfühlsamkeit ihr eine ziemliche ein-dimensionale und cliche-behaftete Persöhnlichkeit gebe, dann kommt bei mir Unzufriedenheit auf weil ich eben denn Vergleich zu komplexen weiblichen Persöhnlichkeiten aus dem echten Leben habe. Und dann denke ich mir halt, nein, nein der Character ist nicht so gut. Ich weiss dann halt wenn ich einen weiblichen Character spiele nicht immer "Was würde der Charakter sagen" in Gesprächen z.B. Und ganz so komplett gleich für die Persöhnlichkeit ob es ein männlicher oder weibliche Charakter ist, ist es nicht, finde ich zumindest. Das eigene Geschlecht macht schon auch in der Persöhnlichkeit und im Handeln einen Unterschied. Aber den Faktor kann ich einfach nicht einschätzen.

Deswegen habe ich vordefinierte Charaktere einfach lieber wie in Witcher. Denn bei Männern ist es mir auch schwer, nur halt bei Frauen noch einen Tick schwerer eine "glaubwürdige" und konsistente Persöhnlichkeite dem Charakter zu geben. In Witcher 3 habe ich auch kein Problem Ciri zu spielen, da dort der Character schon zu einem großen Teil vorgegeben ist und ich weiss was der Charakter tun und sagen würde ohne einen Affen draus zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber gerade weil es keine Vergleiche im echten Leben gibt, sollte einem die Identifikation doch schwerer fallen.


 Du musst doch die Situation nicht 1:1 schon kennen, um dich damit zu "identifizieren"...   aber wenn du dir vorstellst: was wäre, wenn wir nicht in 2015 leben würden, sondern 1215, und du wärst halt eine Person, die keinen Beruf und keine Heimat hat und sich nun irgendwie beschäftigen muss. Mit welchem Beruf und "Benehmen" könnte man sich dann identifzieren? Da würden viele dann sagen, dass es "cool" wäre, wenn man als zB Waldläufer unterwegs wäre, um Räuber zu jagen, und identifizieren sich dann mit dem Charakter voll und ganz, auch wenn  sie im Jahr 2015 niemals bereit wären, Leute zu töten, außer in Notwehr.  Umgekehrt könnte sich so ein Spieler mit einem Soldaten aus einem CoD-Spiel an sich GAR nicht identifizieren in dem Sinne "so wäre ich gerne auch", weil er so was "in Echt" niemals machen wollte, aber trotzdem akzeptiert er den Charakter im Spiel und "identifiziert" sich mit dem Charakter in dem Sinne, dass er unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen die Dinge gerne tut, die im Spiel zu machen sind.

Und genauso gut kann es sein, dass man ein Spiel hat, bei dem man eine Frau spielt - auch da kann es sein, dass man sich auch als Mann voll mit ihr identifziert, wenn man sich vorstellt, was wäre, wenn man halt eine Frau und in DER Situation wäre. und es kann auch sein, dass man sich nur auf "Spielebene" mit der Frau identifiziert, so wie beim CoD-Beispiel.

Oft nimmt man einen Spielecharakter ja auch wahr wie einen guten Freund/Freundin. Man selber wäre NIEMALS so, aber man wäre stolz auf einen Freund/Freundin, wenn er/sie in der dargestellten Spielewelt genau so wäre.,  und insofern "identifiziert" man sich dann mit dem Spielecharakter.

Und manchmal spielt man auch jemanden, der wirklich komplett anders ist als man selber, aber man findet es einfach unterhaltsam, mal "so zu sein", genau wie man ja auch bei Filmen oft einen "liebenswerten Schurken" hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr schwanger werdet im Spiel was dann ?



Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, wohin sich die Diskussion hier inzwischen entwickelt hat ...









... ach nein, nicht wirklich.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Identifikation, darum geht es mir nicht.


Also eigentlich dreht sich der Unterpunkt der Diskussion gerade _ausschließlich _um die Frage nach der Identifikation.

Und diese sollte rein objektiv gesehen eben einfacher sein bei etwas, das es real gibt, als bei einem frei erfundenen Magier, bei dem man noch nicht mal eindeutig weiß, ob der nun Meditieren oder nur Schlafen muß, um sein Mana aufzufüllen oder ob der zusätzlich zum Nachtschlaf meditiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Frauen gibt es wirklich ()



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. "Frauen" sind urbane Legenden bzw. Wesen der Kryptozoologie. [emoji6]

Ich spiele in RPGs, in denen ich den Charakter selbst erstellen kann, überwiegend Frauen. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit, wie in Witcher 3 mit Geralt den Kerl raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. "Frauen" sind urbane Legenden bzw. Wesen der Kryptozoologie. [emoji6]



Exakt. Reinhold Messner versichert glaubhaft, dass er zwar schon ein paar Mal den Yeti, aber noch nie eine echte Frau gesehen hat. 
Pure Spekulation, ich weiß, aber ich persönlich glaube, dass es Frauen in grauer Vorzeit gegeben haben muss, diese aber mittlerweile längst ausgestorben sind.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Juli 2015)

ha, interessante umfrage! ich mag glaubhafte weibliche hauptcharaktere in gewissen spielen sehr gern. gerade das 2013er tomb raider hat hier verdammt gut funktioniert und mmn lara deutlich sympathischer als in den anfangsjahren gemacht. 
aber auch metroid hat die charakterisierung der heldin, trotz heftiger und teils arg unwahrer kritik (4players-test), die ja in fusion begonnen wurde gutgetan. so wurde aus der stummen frau im robo-look ein mensch mit zweifeln, ängsten und der viel kritisierten zwiegsespaltenheit zwischen gehorsam und rebellion. ich wünsche mir auf jedem fall, dass nintendo diesen weg der darstellung von samus aufrecht erhält.
auch remember me hat trotz spielerischer schwächen eine starke heldin, die überaus glaubhaft daherkommt (obwohl man bei der story sich oft denkt, dass da was weggelassen wurde, weil teils überraschend emotional reagiert wird, obwohl gar kein bezug zwischen den charakteren besteht) und ich nicht wieß, ob es so gut mit nem männlichem protagonisten geklappt hätte. 
acuh in the legend of zelda hat die in oot gestartete emanzipation der prinzessin die serie bereichert und schnetzelt sich seit einiger zeit in hyrule warriors selbst durch gegnerhorden. sogar peach hat vor ein paar jahren ihr eigenes spiel bekommen...
dass viele publisher trotzdem noch skeptisch bezüglich weiblicher charaktere sind, die nicht lara oder saamus heißen, wird aber wohl noch ein paar jahre so bleiben.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das niemals spielen würde, aber: da kannst du genau so gut fragen: wenn man Vater wird, was dann? ^^



Als Vater haste dann legendäre quest wie um 2 uhr nachts saure gurken und vanilleeis besorgen


----------



## LeBernie (14. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und ich bin raus.
> Das kann ich nämlich gar nicht generell beantworten.  Es kommt ganz darauf an, welches Spiel, welche Rolle der Protagonist ausfüllt und wie die grafische und generelle Charaktergestaltung gelungen ist.



Stimmt. Bei z.B. den Bethesda-Spielen (Oblivion, Fallout, Skyrim) gefallen mir die weiblichen Charaktere besser, allein schon von den Gesichtsgestaltungen. Man sieht das zwar nicht, weil man ja in First-Person spielt, aber trotzdem. Ansonsten ist es gerade bei diesen Spielen völlig egal, welchen Charakter man auswählt.




> Beispielsweise haben die männlichen Charaktere in WoW derart vom Testeron aufgepimpte Arme, daß das lediglich bei den Tauren glaubhaft ist. Alle anderen (vor allem sowas wie Menschen Magier mit baumstammdicken Armen) sind in meinen Augen klotzhäßlich gestaltet. Daher habe ich da hauptsächlich weibliche Charaktere.


Kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Hab ich nie gespielt.



> Bei _Mass Effect _hatte ich mich auch mal an einem männlichen Shepherd versucht, aber das war auch eher ein Klotz  und die weibliche Version paßte eh besser zur Synchronstimme.


100 % deiner Meinung, bei allen drei Teilen.



> Viel wichtiger als das Geschlecht ist in meinen Augen die Glaubwürdigkeit des *gesamten *Charakters, seine nachvollziehbare Motivation und Handlungen.


Wie schon oben beschrieben, spielt das bei den Bethesda-Spielen oder auch bei Bioware m.E. keine Rolle, höchstens (bei Bioware) bei der Entscheidung, welchen Charakter man denn in den schwarzen Bildschirm mitnimmt .

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Orzhov (14. Juli 2015)

Achja, das leidige Thema. Sofern der Charakter ins Szenario passt ist mir das Geschlecht einerlei.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Juli 2015)

LeBernie schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei z.B. den Bethesda-Spielen (Oblivion, Fallout, Skyrim) gefallen mir die weiblichen Charaktere besser, allein schon von den Gesichtsgestaltungen. Man sieht das zwar nicht, weil man ja in First-Person spielt, aber trotzdem. Ansonsten ist es gerade bei diesen Spielen völlig egal, welchen Charakter man auswählt.



in skyrim habe ich auch nen weiblichen charakter genommen, da mmn die nord-männer doch sehr an neandertaler erinnerten  ich spielte im übrigen das gesamte spiel in 3rd person, was sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Kwengie (14. Juli 2015)

ich begrüße das, daß wir auch weibliche Personen in Videospielen zocken können.
Selbst bin ich ein Mann und wie die Natur so will, stehe ich von Geburt an auf Frauen. Auch, weil die interessanter sind und hübscher in der Figur aussehen. Der Mann ist doch so eine Bulldogge und so ein Schrank...

... und im Zeitalter der Emanzipation, Schwulen- und Lesbenbewegung längst überfällig.
Hamburg hat die ersten Schwulen und Lesben-Ampeln (Lichtzeichen für die Fußgänger) eingeführt mit einem oder mehreren Herzchen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Juli 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... und im Zeitalter der Emanzipation, Schwulen- und Lesbenbewegung längst überfällig.
> Hamburg hat die ersten Schwulen und Lesben-Ampeln (Lichtzeichen für die Fußgänger) eingeführt mit einem oder mehreren Herzchen.



und schwule und lesben brauchen eigene ampeln weil...


----------



## belakor602 (14. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> und schwule und lesben brauchen eigene ampeln weil...



Weil grün und rot zu homophobische Farben sind, und deswegen alle Ampeln jetzt regenbogenfarbig sind. Zwar ist die Unfallrate um 2000% gestiegen, allerdings ist man jetzt politisch korrekt und hat erfolgreich das kleinere Übel gewählt.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Weil grün und rot zu homophobische Farben sind, und deswegen alle Ampeln jetzt regenbogenfarbig sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> und schwule und lesben brauchen eigene ampeln weil...



Weil das atm in Mode ist  und geld in die Kassen bringt wenn man die falsche Ampel nutzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Weil das atm in Mode ist  und geld in die Kassen bringt wenn man die falsche Ampel nutzt


lach, bei unseren querulanten ist das aber nicht mal so abwegig. andererseits hat der life-ball, , und jetzt die wunderschönen, dennoch etwas sinnfreien amplelmännchen/frauchen ja aufgezeigt, was für ein supertolerantes land österreich doch ist. (bei der migrantendebatte fühlt man sich hingegen um 85 jahre zurückversetzt)


----------



## Triplezer0 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich weibliche Spielfiguren sehr gern mag und überhaupt fast immer als weiblicher Charakter spiele, wenn ich die Wahl habe. Fragt mich nicht wieso, mir machts einfach Spaß eine Frau zu spielen ^^

+ für mehr weibliche Hauptfiguren


----------



## Monalye (15. Juli 2015)

Die Frage für welches Geschlecht man sich entscheiden würde, könnte man wählen, ist schwierig zu beantworten, das Ergebnis solltet ihr nicht überbewerten. Mir ist es zb. völlig egal, ob der Held m oder w ist, für mich spielt das beim Kauf absolut keine Rolle..., ich wollte bei der Frage beide anklicken, geht nicht, keines anklicken, geht auch nicht, also irgendwas angeklickt, damit die Umfrage zählt.

Zum Thema selbst, ich glaub halt, das die meisten Spieler doch noch M sind, auch wenn mittlerweile viele Frauen spielen.... und ein "gestandner Kerl" will in einem Shooter einfach nicht als Mädel rumlaufen. Darum ist das ein "Problem", das für mich eigentlich bisher nie eines war, ich hab noch nie gehört, das das ein Problem sein kann und musste erstmal schmunzeln. Mir als Frau ist das völlig egal, ich laufe in Shootern ganz normal als Kerl durch die Gegend... von Anfang an so gewohnt, denn früher gabs noch viel weniger weibliche Figuren, als ich zu spielen begann. Die Alternative wäre gewesen gar nicht zu spielen, daran hab ich mich mit den Jahren einfach gewöhnt. Das ist für Männer natürlich anders, das hatte ich bisher gar nie bedacht, wobei grad in WoW zb. wieder verdammt viele Männer weibliche Charaktere erstellen, der Grund dafür ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Das ist für Männer natürlich anders, das hatte ich bisher gar nie bedacht, wobei grad in WoW zb. wieder verdammt viele Männer weibliche Charaktere erstellen, der Grund dafür ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel



Abgesehen von den komischen Machosprüchen:
ich glaube da geht es auch viel über Sympathie und die Männlichen Figuren sind da teilweise nicht so toll aussahen


----------



## belakor602 (15. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den komischen Machosprüchen:
> ich glaube da geht es auch viel über Sympathie und die Männlichen Figuren sind da teilweise nicht so toll aussahen



Oder warscheinlicher um Geschenke von armseligen und verzweifelten männlichen Spielern zu erhalten. Zumindest die Hoffnung darauf besteht, so wie die unzähligen Accounts mit fake-Bildern von Mädels in CSGO. Hoffen halt immer auf geschenkte Skins und es müssen genug auf die Masche reinfallen da es die Leute immer noch tun.


----------



## Triplezer0 (15. Juli 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> und ein "gestandner Kerl" will in einem Shooter einfach nicht als Mädel rumlaufen.-D



Ich glaube wenn ein Mann nicht damit klar kommt einen weiblichen charakter zu spielen, dann läuft wohl irgendwas falsch und er muss etwas kompensieren, was ich hier nicht näher beschreiben werde.

Hat was von einem Gorilla der sich auf die Brust klopft und wütend aufbrüllt, da könnte ja seine Männlichkeit in Frage gestellt werden


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juli 2015)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn ein Mann nicht damit klar kommt einen weiblichen charakter zu spielen, dann läuft wohl irgendwas falsch und er muss etwas kompensieren, was ich hier nicht näher beschreiben werde.
> 
> Hat was von einem Gorilla der sich auf die Brust klopft und wütend aufbrüllt, da könnte ja seine Männlichkeit in Frage gestellt werden




Nana soviel küchenpsychologie mitten in der Nacht? Ich glaube nicht, dass es viele männliche Spieler gibt, die kategorisch weibliche Charaktere ablehnen. Es kommt auf den Einzelfall an. Grundsätzlich kann ich mir Frauen in Prügelspielen gar nicht vorstellen, bei Mortal Kombat oder Street Fighter passt es aber irgendwie. Bei dem Gedanken an eine Frau in Sleeping Dogs wiederum rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. 
Oder bei einem Shooter in bester Bruce Willis Manier. Wenn da eine Frau reihenweise die Leute aufmischt oder abknallt und das am besten noch mit Sprüchen ala "Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!" kommentiert, das geht einfach gar nicht. Es muss halt immer zum Spiel passen, daher kann man das so global auch gar nicht richtig beantworten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Juli 2015)

*Spiele: Die Emanzipation weiblicher Protagonisten - Umfrage: Begrüßenswert od...*



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Oder bei einem Shooter in bester Bruce Willis Manier. Wenn da eine Frau reihenweise die Leute aufmischt oder abknallt und das am besten noch mit Sprüchen ala "Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!" kommentiert, das geht einfach gar nicht.



Mother Russia übernimmt das mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[emoji6]


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> ... und ein "gestandner Kerl" will in einem Shooter einfach nicht als Mädel rumlaufen.


Genau das verstehe ich nicht. *Ich* laufe ja nicht durch das Spiel, sondern ich steuere eine *Figur*, die durch das Spiel läuft.



> ... wobei grad in WoW zb. wieder verdammt viele Männer weibliche Charaktere erstellen, der Grund dafür ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel


Wie ich schon oben sagte: Die männlichen Versionen sind halt größtenteils Testosteron-gepimpte Klötze mit Baumstamm dicken Armen, was für mein ästhetisches Empfinden einfach gar nicht geht.
Letztendlich haben die zur Verfügung stehenden Frisuren (damals noch un-änderbar) aber wohl wesentlich mehr zu meiner Charakterwahl beigetragen als das Geschlecht.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Oder warscheinlicher um Geschenke von armseligen und verzweifelten männlichen Spielern zu erhalten.


Also ich hab in meiner ganzen WoW Zeit (Seit Release minus 1-2 Jahre) kein einziges Geschenk deswegen erhalten. 



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann ich mir Frauen in Prügelspielen gar nicht vorstellen,...


Ich fand Catwoman in _Batman Arkham City _durchaus passend.



> Oder bei einem Shooter in bester Bruce Willis Manier. Wenn da eine Frau reihenweise die Leute aufmischt oder abknallt und das am besten noch mit Sprüchen ala "Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!" kommentiert, das geht einfach gar nicht.


Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn's paßt, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem - siehe Ellen-("Leave her alone, you ***!")-Ripley, ("Nur eine Maschine")-Trinity oder diverse CharakterInnen  in _Kill Bill_ oder _Resident Evil_.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Kill Bill_



Genau daran musste ich auch denken, als ich oben das Beispiel Sleeping Dogs gelesen habe.
Eine asiatische Kampfmaschine wie O-Ren Ishii aka Cottonmouth könnte ich mir in diesem Szenario bestens vorstellen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn's paßt, ist das doch überhaupt kein Problem - siehe Ellen-("Leave her alone, you ***!")-Ripley, ("Nur eine Maschine")-Trinity oder diverse CharakterInnen  in _Kill Bill_ oder _Resident Evil_.



Ich spreche aber nicht von Filmen,  sondern von Spielen. Mal 1,5h im Popcornkino Planet Terror, Kill Bill oder Kick  Ass steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte. Aber wenn ich mich je  nachdem 10 Stunden und mehr in die Hauptfigur reinversetzen muss, wenn  ich richtig in die Spielwelt abtauchen will, dann muss es für mich  passen. Es kommt halt auf das jeweilige Spiel an, Alien Isolation habe ich mit Bruce Willis Manier jedenfalls sicher nicht gemeint.

Am besten baut man jedem Spiel einfach eine Auswahl für Geschlecht, Hautfarbe, Körpergröße, sexuelle Orientierung etc. ein und man hat keine Diskussionen mehr. Jeder kann spielen, was er will, alle sind glücklich, keiner fühlt sich diskriminiert


----------



## AlBundyFan (15. Juli 2015)

Ich selbst stehe darauf nicht vorgefertigte charaktäre spielen zu müssen sondern mir selbst einen zusammenzustellen.
für spiele, die dies bieten, ist es nicht von bedeutung über weibliche oder männliche titelhelden zu reden, weil es egal ist.

deshalb: bitte einfach mehr spiele ohne vorgefertigte charaktäre.


----------



## Frullo (15. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich müsste ein Spiel her, bei dem das Geschlecht der eigenen Figur im Spielverlauf verändert werden kann - wenn nicht gar muss.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juli 2015)

Ein Transgender ? Das wäre mal ein Kracher.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juli 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste ein Spiel her, bei dem das Geschlecht der eigenen Figur im Spielverlauf verändert werden kann - wenn nicht gar muss.



Und die notwendigen OPs dürfen dann mit Mikrotransaktionen bezahlt werden, ebenso wie die neu benötigten Klamotten


----------



## Frullo (15. Juli 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Und jede kleine OP darf dann mit Mikrotransaktionen bezahlt werden



Eigentlich hatte ich eher an so etwas ähnlichem wie einem Gestaltwandler gedacht (à la Odo aus DS9) - aber eben "nur" ein Geschlechtswandler.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich spreche aber nicht von Filmen,  sondern von Spielen.


... nimmst aber als Beispiel dafür Bruce Willis und den "Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!" Spruch ... 

Es ging doch um die generelle Behauptung: "Das passt als Frau nicht!" und diese Behauptung versuche ich zu entkräften, da sie in meinen Augen nicht stimmt. Denn in Filmen gibt es ja ebenfalls Action Frauen, die mit markigen Sprüchen die Gegner zerlegen. Und da passt es. Warum sollte es da in einem Spiel nicht ebenso passen, wenn man dort einen Charakter wie zB Trinity aus _Matrix _spielen würde? Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Hinderungsgrund.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... nimmst aber als Beispiel dafür Bruce Willis und den "Yippie Yah Yei Schweinebacke!" Spruch ...
> 
> Es ging doch um die generelle Behauptung: "Das passt als Frau nicht!" und diese Behauptung versuche ich zu entkräften, da sie in meinen Augen nicht stimmt. Denn in Filmen gibt es ja ebenfalls Action Frauen, die mit markigen Sprüchen die Gegner zerlegen. Und da passt es. Warum sollte es da in einem Spiel nicht ebenso passen, wenn man dort einen Charakter wie zB Trinity aus _Matrix _spielen würde? Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Hinderungsgrund.



Davon mal ab, dass es auch einige Stirb Langsam Spiele gibt, sollte doch klar sein, worauf ich hinaus wollte: Selbstzitat: "Oder bei einem Shooter in bester Bruce Willis Manier". Den Rest habe ich oben schon begründet. Empfindet halt jeder anders, da gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Nenner für alle.


----------



## BlauerGrobi (15. Juli 2015)

Ich finde die Diskussion über dieses Thema nervig, genauso nervig wie über homosexuelle Beziehungen in Spielen. Ich möchte am Anfang eines Spieles selber entscheiden können, ob ich m oder w spiele und wie meine sexuelle Ausrichtung ist. Ich persönlich kann mich in männliche Chars besser reinversetzen weil ich selber m bin. Nichtsdestotrotz haben Spiele wie Alien Isolation, Nolf 1+2 und das letzte Tomb Raider auch viel Spaß gemacht. Wobei ich aber eher selten darüber Nachdenke ob ich eine Frau oder einen Mann spiele, solange das Spiel gut ist. Aber im Prinzip bin ich dafür das man selber aussuchen kann ob m oder w. Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, was man besser findet. Ich finde die Kritiker auf beiden Seiten sollten sich doch lieber um wichtigere Sachen kümmern.


----------



## belakor602 (15. Juli 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> und ein "gestandner Kerl" will in einem Shooter einfach nicht als Mädel rumlaufen.



Das stimmt nicht, in Ego-Shootern nehme ich immer einen weiblichen Charakter wenn möglich, auch wenn nur mit der Hoffnung dass die Hitbox ein bisschen kleiner ist .
Gerade in Ego-Shootern sollte es doch so egal sein.



Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich hab in meiner ganzen WoW Zeit (Seit Release minus 1-2 Jahre) kein einziges Geschenk deswegen erhalten.



Nur einen weiblichen Charakter haben reicht ja nicht, den Part schauspieleren muss man auch noch. Ich sage jetzt nicht dass alle die weiblichen Charakter nehmen sowas machen, aber ein kleiner aber trotzdem nennenswerter Teil eben schon.


----------



## Luzzifus (15. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Klar ist es heute mehr in der Öffentlichkeit, aber das Problem gibt es imo schon immer.
> Oder würdest du sagen es gab früher mehr Spiele mit weiblichen Protagonisten?
> Ich denke es war eher das Gegenteil.
> Abseits von Lara, Samus und Cate Archer kann man die Heldinnen der 90er und 2000er Jahre doch an einer Hand abzählen.


Na dann will ich dir mal ein paar Hände voll machen. Und ich machs mir selbst schwerer, indem ich mich auf Spiele beschränke in denen man nicht wählen kann:

Bis 2010:
Giana Sisters (1986)
Baphomets Fluch (1996)
Heavy Metal FAKK 2 (2000)
The Longest Journey (2000)
Perfect Dark (2000)
Shantae (2002)
BloodRayne (2003)
Beyond Good And Evil (2003)
Dreamfall (2006)
Aquaria (2007)
Mirrors Edge (2008 )
Edna & Harvey (2008 )
Venetica (2009)
X-Blades (2009)
King's Bounty: Armored Princess (2009)

Ab 2010:
Blade Kitten (2010)
Bayonetta (2010)
Alice - Madness Returns (2011)
Lollypop Chainsaw (2012)
Haunted (2012)
Blades of Time (2012)
Contrast (2013)
Child of Light (2014)

Die sind mir jetzt so spontan eingefallen. 
(Die Erscheinungsjahre hab ich nachgeschaut. Ich sag das mal bevor mir wieder irgendjemand mit Spitzfindigkeiten kommt...)

Ich glaube, das "Problem" bzw. die Debatte wird dadadurch künstlich aufgebauscht, dass einige der größeren Publisher mal irgendwelche weltfremden Statements diesbezüglich abgegeben haben. Wenn ich schon irgendwo lese, dass sich Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptdarstellern schlechter verkaufen, kringeln sich mir die Fußnägel. Das könnte ja evtl. auch daran liegen, dass das jeweilige Spiel einfach schlecht war?!

Ich persönlich (m) wähle IMMER einen weiblichen Charakter, wenn es mir möglich ist und spiele grundsätzlich lieber Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptcharakteren. Letzteres liegt daran dass diese Spiele meist eine interessantere Story und Charakterentwicklung bieten als der 0815-Actiontitel mit dem typischen Haudrauf-Typi.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was ich auch nie nachvollziehen kann.
> Viele sagen immer, sie müssten sich mit dem Charakteren identifizieren.
> Aber das ist doch schon allein aufgrund der Dinge, die der Charakter macht, völlig unmöglich, egal wie er aussieht.
> Ich erlebe die Geschichte einer Figur, nicht meine Geschichte. Das wäre auch ein ziemlich ödes Spiel.


Identifikation bezieht sich in diesem Falle nicht auf wie-der-Charakter-sein, sondern viel mehr auf das, was der Charakter erlebt, in welcher Situation er/sie sich befindet und welche Entscheidungen er/sie trifft. Dabei ist das Geschlecht meiner Meinung nach eher unerheblich. Viel wichtiger ist eine glaubwürdige Darstellung eines charakterlich gut ausgearbeiteten Protagonisten, insbesondere wenn ich die Entscheidungen als Spieler nicht selbst treffen darf.


----------



## Worrel (15. Juli 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Na dann will ich dir mal ein paar Hände voll machen. Und ich machs mir selbst schwerer, indem ich mich auf Spiele beschränke in denen man nicht wählen kann:
> ...


Resident Evil
Drakan
Alice (der Vorgänger von Madness Returns)
Populous 3
Portal

Hydrophobia
The Walking Dead S2
...


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2015)

Child of Light (2014)[/QUOTE]
dex
final fantasy XIII lr
final fantasy XIII-2
mirror's edge
remember me
life is strange
gone home
eine half life episode (vergesen welche)
resident evil revelations 2
beyond: two souls

zuvor: resident evil revelations, resident evil 3, code veronica, silent hill3, another code+fortsetzung
,


> Ich glaube, das "Problem" bzw. die Debatte wird dadadurch künstlich aufgebauscht, dass einige der größeren Publisher mal irgendwelche weltfremden Statements diesbezüglich abgegeben haben. Wenn ich schon irgendwo lese, dass sich Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptdarstellern schlechter verkaufen, kringeln sich mir die Fußnägel. Das könnte ja evtl. auch daran liegen, dass das jeweilige Spiel einfach schlecht war?!


muss nicht sein metroid other m ist mmn das beste beispiel, wie intolerant leute sein können. samus wurde als weinerlich bezeichnet, nur weil man ihr ein paar emotionen geschenkt hat, zudem wurden ihr vielerorts sachen angedichtet, die gar nicht im spiel vorkommen.


> Ich persönlich (m) wähle IMMER einen weiblichen Charakter, wenn es mir möglich ist und spiele grundsätzlich lieber Spiele mit weiblichen Hauptcharakteren. Letzteres liegt daran dass diese Spiele meist eine interessantere Story und Charakterentwicklung bieten als der 0815-Actiontitel mit dem typischen Haudrauf-Typi.


du hast dir da selbst geantwortet 


> Identifikation bezieht sich in diesem Falle nicht auf wie-der-Charakter-sein, sondern viel mehr auf das, was der Charakter erlebt, in welcher Situation er/sie sich befindet und welche Entscheidungen er/sie trifft. Dabei ist das Geschlecht meiner Meinung nach eher unerheblich. Viel wichtiger ist eine glaubwürdige Darstellung eines charakterlich gut ausgearbeiteten Protagonisten, insbesondere wenn ich die Entscheidungen als Spieler nicht selbst treffen darf.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2015)

*slowclap*
Schön
habts ein paar Fälle gefunden und nun: 101 Methaphern richtig verstehen und interpretieren


----------



## Kwengie (15. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> und schwule und lesben brauchen eigene ampeln weil...



ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe, warum.
angebliche Gleichberechtigung...


Gleichgeschlechtliche Paare auf Lichtzeichenanlage: Hamburg hat jetzt schwule und lesbische Ampel-Pärchen - Hamburg - Bild.de


----------



## LnHyun (15. Juli 2015)

Also ehrlich gesagt ist es mir total egal, ob ich nun einen männlichen oder weiblichen Charakter spiele! Ich kaufe Spiele einzig und alleine nach ihrer Qualität! Das beste finde ich jedenfalls ist es, wenn es mehr Spiele geben würde, wo man sich seinen Charakter selbst erstellen kann wie bei Skyrim. Dann ist nämlich jeder zufrieden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe, warum.
> angebliche Gleichberechtigung...
> 
> 
> Gleichgeschlechtliche Paare auf Lichtzeichenanlage: Hamburg hat jetzt schwule und lesbische Ampel-Pärchen - Hamburg - Bild.de



So etwas hilft denen kein bißchen, sondern zieht das ganze Thema einfach ins Lächerliche.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2015)

> Neun dieser Einsätze hat Hamburg gekauft – macht: 279 Euro. Die bezahlt Horch aus seinem Etat.



Müssen sie erstmal wieder viele leute blitzen und knöllchen schreiben damit geld wieder reinhaben ^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (15. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So etwas hilft denen kein bißchen, sondern zieht das ganze Thema einfach ins Lächerliche.



mein reden. es hilft den gleichgeschlechtlicheen paaren weder in der "image-pflege", noch macht es intolerante menschen toleranter. diese pseudo-tolerante gesellschaft geht mir mächtig auf den zeiger. bestes beispiel ist ja der letzte song-kompost äh contest, wo großartig die toleranz gelebt, der russische beitrag aber, da der ja aus dem land des bösen herrn putin kommt, von der bühne gebuht wurde.


----------



## matrixfehler (17. Juli 2015)

Tatsächlich ist es bei mir so,
dass ein Spiel wo ich NUR einen männlichen Charakter spielen kann, eher nicht gekauft wird.
Die Wahl will ich schon haben und entscheide mich meistens für die weibliche Version (eigentlich fast immer)...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juli 2015)

Wie verträgt sich eigentlich die Aussage:


> Zum einen liegt der Anteil weiblicher Spieler inzwischen nahezu gleichauf mit den Herren der Schöpfung


mit der Auswertung, wo >90% "männlich" angegeben haben? Ist PCGames wirklich so unrepräsentativ für die Branche?


----------



## belakor602 (17. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wie verträgt sich eigentlich die Aussage:
> 
> mit der Auswertung, wo >90% "männlich" angegeben haben? Ist PCGames wirklich so unrepräsentativ für die Branche?



Das Ergebnis ist relativ representativ für die Art der Spiele über die PCGames berichtet, "Core-Games". Der überwiegende Großteil der weiblichen Spieler befindet sich nunmal eher in Mobile-games und sogenannten HOPA(Hidden Object Puzzle Adventure) games, wo der Frauen-anteil extrem hoch ist und sich das Gegenteil zu den "Core-Games" krystalisiert, mit Frauenanteilen von über 80%.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2015)

Es gibt keine Frauen im Internet - Nur Männer mit Brüsten


----------



## Orzhov (17. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Frauen im Internet - Nur Männer mit Brüsten



Die verstehen einen wenigstens.


----------



## Frullo (17. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Frauen im Internet - Nur Männer mit Brüsten



Da kommt mir doch gerade noch Folgendes in den Sinn:

Frauen wollen nicht hören, was Männer denken. Sie wollen hören, was sie selbst denken, aber mit einer tieferen Stimme.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Juli 2015)

Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen. Ich mache den Charakter nicht zu mir, sondern zu dem was in gerne wäre. Ich idendifiziere mich nicht mit ihm, sondern lasse ihn das ausleben was ich so nicht kann. Ich bin nicht der Charakter, sondern der Charakter ist das was ich will.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ich kann das auch nicht verstehen. Ich mache den Charakter nicht zu mir, sondern zu dem was in gerne wäre. Ich idendifiziere mich nicht mit ihm, sondern lasse ihn das ausleben was ich so nicht kann. Ich bin nicht der Charakter, sondern der Charakter ist das was ich will.



Also ich will kein Kommandeur eines Raumschiffs sein, der im Alleingang gegen einen übermächtigen synthetischen Feind kämpft.
Das ist mir viel zu stressig und würde auch nicht meinem Naturel entsprechen. Außerdem bin ich doch so faul.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (17. Juli 2015)

Und darum bist du es im Spiel. Du bist im Spiel das was du sonst wegen deiner Faulheit nicht sein könntest. Im Spiel will ich nicht ich selbst sein, sondern etwas anderes, etwas wo ich sonst nie wäre (Sith, Jedi usw.) und sei es auch nur wegen Faulheit oder so.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der Charakter, sondern der Charakter ist das was ich will.


Der Char, den ich mal in Aion erstellt habe, ging in etwa in diese Richtung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich wette, dass noch einige sich als weiblich ausgegeben haben und die Zahl der Leserinnen noch niedriger ist.
Übrigens wundert mich das nicht. Die meisten Gamerinnen, die ich kenne interessieren sich eigentlich nicht für Spielenews, sondern wenn dann für Cosplay und nur für das Spiel(die Spiele), welche(s) Sie gern spielen.
Kann natürlich sein, dass jüngere Generationen hier anders ticken.


----------



## linktheminstrel (17. Juli 2015)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass noch einige sich als weiblich ausgegeben haben und die Zahl der Leserinnen noch niedriger ist.



und der sinn dahinter wäre...


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> und der sinn dahinter wäre...



Manche wollen sich einfach wichtig machen und meinen ihr Kosmos wäre in irgendeiner Form repräsentativ
generell sollte jeder der mein "aber ich kenne" Gedanken machen das die Welt da draußen doch ganz anders ist
wie die ganzen Typen die damals immer meinten das WoW tot sei weil DIE keinen mehr kannten der WoW zockt


----------

